# Hayleys Journal .. Help and Support much needed ...



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Its about time i did a journal as i have a set goal in mind and a short time scale .. (2stone weight lost by 8th March 2012)

Ive been doing well, definitely on the right path, more educated but need to work harder, more focus and need to succeed!

I would greatly appreciate the UKM family to keep an eye on me , my progress, support, advise and motivation.

Once upon a time i was around 17.5 stone but went down to 11stone and for the last 2 years ive been as high as 14stone and down to 12 stone.

Im 5'7, Currently around 12 stone (ish depending on the eating crap over xmas) but want to get that down as much as possible.

My diet is strict, protein , fresh foods, veg, salad, fruit, for the last 2 months i have cut out carbs, fat and sugar and purely drink water, had the odd treat but nothing major altho i have gone off the track over xmas but now thats over my focus is back.

I go gym as much as possible and when i cant go gym for what ever reason i have found the time to at least run a few miles and i want to continue doing as much exercise as possible. Up in the morning before work for a run and then gym after work etc. Fasted cardio is the way forward.

Currently taking ECA.

Im one of these people who believes anything is possible and i CAN do anything i want to, everything i want to achieve is within me and in my reach, i have bad spells and low moments but normally pick myself up pretty well and so far ive found the UKM family very supportive and being on here just makes me realise that little bit more what my goals are (prob the reason why i post here so much) but it definitely helps, alot.

I will post some pictures so u all can see my progress so far and will continue to keep updating photos so visual proof of progress.

So anyone that has any extra tips, do's and dont's, please subscribe and keep an eye on me and my progress.

Much Love

Hayley <3


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fuk sake - i bet you wished youd got your tattoos at 12 stone rather than 17.5.....would have saved a few quid lol.

Ok - i guess we can expect a daily food intake and training breakdown....?

Unlees its like my journal lol.....best of luck (well done on losing the chub)


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Actually my ink is recent days, i was 17 stone around 6 years ago, my ink has been within the last 2 years x


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Good Luck! will be keeping an eye on this.....


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey - why dont you join the UKM challenge thingy thats starting 1st Jan - I think its meant to be for 12 weeks but there is no reason why you couldnt do a little less?

Find the thread - im not sure how its going to work as it keeps getting changed lol but you pair up with someone (i think) and set a challenge - the winner is who ever does the best job of changing their body to the goals they set themselves at the start...hope this is making sense lol

If you fancy doing this then I'll do it with you - I've never had a journal on ukm and never posted pics but i'll be brave and do it lol

A little comp could be good for keeping you on track....and me as im fickle and change my mind every week as to what I want to do next :lol:

Let me know what you think :thumbup1:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry had to be done.

Subbed  x


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> Sorry had to be done.
> 
> Subbed  x


  theres always one............ :tongue:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

gymfit said:


> Hey - why dont you join the UKM challenge thingy thats starting 1st Jan - I think its meant to be for 12 weeks but there is no reason why you couldnt do a little less?
> 
> Find the thread - im not sure how its going to work as it keeps getting changed lol but you pair up with someone (i think) and set a challenge - the winner is who ever does the best job of changing their body to the goals they set themselves at the start...hope this is making sense lol
> 
> ...


Brilliant i will dig it out and have a look 

Any diet / training / supplement tips much appreciated x


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

ok - you game for a challenge then??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck Hayley.

Said it before, but I don't think there is 2 stone on you to lose. You will start to look unwell at that weight.

Just my opinion

Tass

x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good luck Hayley.
> 
> Said it before, but I don't think there is 2 stone on you to lose. You will start to look unwell at that weight.
> 
> ...


i have big hips and legs, at least 2 stone from there! x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

They are bigger in your head than in reality


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> They are bigger in your head than in reality


Seriously...they arnt pretty!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

I got the same thing, i got a fat ass & thighs & due to all the squating and cycling my ass/ thighs are quite big but just look fatter over the muscle - could stand a cup of tea on my ass it sticks out so much lmao 

Really need to stop eating jars of peanut butter and lower my BF quite a bit :lol:

so did you find the thread & get the general idea??

I will weigh myself - take pics from the front/back & side and post them up along with food, training & supps & state my goals, oh & start a journal..... :smartass:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

I got the same thing, i got a fat ass & thighs & due to all the squating and cycling my ass/ thighs are quite big but just look fatter over the muscle - could stand a cup of tea on my ass it sticks out so much lmao 

Really need to stop eating jars of peanut butter and lower my BF quite a bit :lol:

so did you find the thread & get the general idea??

I will weigh myself - take pics from the front/back & side and post them up along with food, training & supps & state my goals, oh & start a journal..... :smartass:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> i have big legs, at least 2 stone from there! x


bet mine are bigger? lol get a pic of 'em up...be brave

View attachment 70516


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Uriel said:


> bet mine are bigger? lol get a pic of 'em up...be brave
> 
> View attachment 70516


Hah! mine are about that size but a bit fatter :lol: does that count???


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> bet mine are bigger? lol get a pic of 'em up...be brave
> 
> View attachment 70516


men with big strong legs is acceptable .. for me it isnt!

Gymfit- game on  x


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

misshayley said:


> men with big strong legs is acceptable .. for me it isnt!
> 
> Gymfit- game on  x


what kind of legs do you want then? strong legs are nice on women, nicer than skinny bandy legs you see on catwalk models, they look like they gonna snap if trip over :lol:

ok so when you want to start? I need to take some pics & weigh myself then !


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

give me a few days i need to read whats involved properly and get my head into gear, will get on the case tomorrow!

I just want my legs not to be go chubby! strong legs is fine definitely not skinny ones but i know id have to lose about 4 stone for this and still have chunky legs! x


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Urial have this pow!










Any way good journal I'm glad you started one.

How many cals you planning on raking in and what ratio's are they?

Low fat or carb diet? Or just low every thing?

You using any fat burners?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Subbed

Good luck with the Goals Hayley looks like you have made some very good progress already

Hope you had a good Christmas


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

misshayley said:


> give me a few days i need to read whats involved properly and get my head into gear, will get on the case tomorrow!
> 
> I just want my legs not to be go chubby! strong legs is fine definitely not skinny ones but i know id have to lose about 4 stone for this and still have chunky legs! x


well I'm quite sure you wont need to loose 4 stone! you'll be a bloody rake if you do that!

What sort of training are you doing at the moment, lifting wise I mean not running etc?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

On women's legs

I think nice athletic look is good but not skinny! I have skinny! It makes me sick!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Urial have this pow!
> 
> How many cals you planning on raking in and what ratio's are they?
> 
> ...


this is where i need the help with really. my diet has been eggs for breakfast, meat/fish/salad/veg and a small amount of fruit mainly grapefruit .. and thats pretty much it! i eat till im full , dont snack and drink water. x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What are the calories/macro breakdown?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

gymfit said:


> well I'm quite sure you wont need to loose 4 stone! you'll be a bloody rake if you do that!
> 
> What sort of training are you doing at the moment, lifting wise I mean not running etc?


i have a metal plate and pins in my shoulder and have to be really careful with weights, i do some free weights wen im going floor work but other than that i avoid them really as my shoulder plays up, i go loads of cardio/running and then floor work x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What are the calories/macro breakdown?


like i said this is where i need the help really getting my diet spot on x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you weigh your food?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

nope


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

To really know where you are, start weighing your food.

Then use either

www.foodfocus.co.uk

or

www.fitday.com

to work out calories and macros


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

misshayley said:


> this is where i need the help with really. my diet has been eggs for breakfast, meat/fish/salad/veg and a small amount of fruit mainly grapefruit .. and thats pretty much it! i eat till im full , dont snack and drink water. x


you need to work out how many cals you need a day - so how active are you whilst at work, sitting/standing etc or more physical? how much exercise you do, how often, how long & how intense - then make a plan based on BMR & calories used/burned then knock of say 300 depending on your numbers. the foods you have listed are fine - uoi just need to work out the amounts/weights of the foods so you can work out the macros - prot/carbs/fat then post it up and people will help you fine tune it :thumbup1:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

misshayley said:


> like i said this is where i need the help really getting my diet spot on x


have a look in the stickies of the diet bit on here - there is tons of info on how to work out macros etc - it would take ages to retype it but its all there if you look.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Your doing well babes


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok what I'd say is try to have 4-6 intakes per day.

To make it easy I'd say have 3 meals and 2-3 shakes per day.

I think some thing like this would work well

M1- 2 eggs 4 egg whites onion tomato omelette. (300cal)

M2- 1 scoop whey (120cal)

M3- tin of tuna salad (150cal)

M4- 1 whey (120cal)

M5- 150g chicken veg (150cal)

M6- 1 whey spoon pb (220cal)

Est cals 1,060cal per day

You could add some olive oil or fish oils to up the cals and good fat intake to make it up to 1,100-1,200cal per day. I'd say this is were you wanna be cals wise.

Hope that helped?

Could prob be improved but it's just off the top of my head...


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess it depend on how fast you want to lose the weight & whether you mind feeling like **** while you do it? If I tried to eat only 1200 cal a day for more than a week I would end up killing someome  also I think you will start to hold fat as your body will think its starving - 1200 cal at 5'7 & 12 stone is too little imo - i would bump it to 1500/1600 and work from there esp if you plan on doing a lot of exercise.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

gymfit said:


> I guess it depend on how fast you want to lose the weight & whether you mind feeling like **** while you do it? If I tried to eat only 1200 cal a day for more than a week I would end up killing someome  also I think you will start to hold fat as your body will think its starving - 1200 cal at 5'7 & 12 stone is too little imo - i would bump it to 1500/1600 and work from there esp if you plan on doing a lot of exercise.


Lol threw prep I went as low as 1800cals and I'm a fair bit over 12stn although I'm not quite 5.7 lol and I was fine...

I'd say 1200cal is fine


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Also the body will adapted to what ever cals you take in eventually this is what cheat or refeed days are for...

Every 7 days have a higher cal day were you eat pretty much what you want...

This is the approach I use to drop fat.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol threw prep I went as low as 1800cals and I'm a fair bit over 12stn although I'm not quite 5.7 lol and I was fine...
> 
> I'd say 1200cal is fine


she is not in prep though + how long did you go as low as 1800 for? im not arguing as I know how you have to do what it takes but 12 weeks of 1200 or less is too severe for the average person who just wants to lose some weight but not trying to get into single digits BF for a BB comp.

maybe drop cals to 1200 after a while if she gets stuck but dont start out on that amount esp without any supps for helping keep any muscle she may have.

Its up to her at the end of the day but there is no way I would, been there, just felt ****ty, lost muscle & made myself ill - not worth it imo


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> Also the body will adapted to what ever cals you take in eventually this is what cheat or refeed days are for...
> 
> Every 7 days have a higher cal day were you eat pretty much what you want...
> 
> This is the approach I use to drop fat.


you maybe not seen the thread but she has had some issues with binging/eating disorders in the past so although I agree refeed/cheat days are good, its not the best thing for someone with an ED


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

diet ideas/suggestions are definitely appreciated! .. i went through a very unhealthy stage of eating maybe 500calories a day! did this for a while but the end result wasnt pretty! i can handle 1500 for sure ... when im on form i really dont eat that much, its only since ive been on here that ive realised the importance of getting your calories, i guess as a girl u have it drilled into you from a young age the less u eat the thinner u will be but this doesnt work in the long run x


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

misshayley said:


> diet ideas/suggestions are definitely appreciated! .. i went through a very unhealthy stage of eating maybe 500calories a day! did this for a while but the end result wasnt pretty! i can handle 1500 for sure ... when im on form i really dont eat that much, its only since ive been on here that ive realised the importance of getting your calories, i guess as a girl u have it drilled into you from a young age the less u eat the thinner u will be but this doesnt work in the long run x


no it doesnt really work in the long term, im sure you know what im talking about.

I went through a stage a good few years back of under eating, not intentionally but i just didnt know enough about nutrition at that time - I was training in the gym (weights) 4 times a week quite heavy but doing **** loads of cardio in the form of surfing,gig rowing, running club, cycling + I had a very physical job - i couldnt sleep so i did more to tire myself out, i thought i was eating pretty healthy but it turns out i was eating around 2000 cal a day & burning more like 6000!

the thing is although I was smaller than i am now I was never super skinny as my body just started hanging on to everything for self preservation - one day i just collapsed, it took me over 2 years to start to feel more normal again.......

Just be sensible, dont make yourself ill & take a little longer to get to the place you want - life is too short after all and you need to enjoy the journey to get to that place :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck. You've done well to go down from 17stone to what you are now. Therefore you should find your goals you want to reach easy!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Good luck. You've done well to go down from 17stone to what you are now. Therefore you should find your goals you want to reach easy!


Thank u! It's always the last little bit

That's the hardest but I'm in the right frame of mind and will achieve it x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:



> Also the body will adapted to what ever cals you take in eventually this is what cheat or refeed days are for...
> 
> Every 7 days have a higher cal day were you eat pretty much what you want...
> 
> This is the approach I use to drop fat.


I prob have been doing this every 2 weeks really, to shock my body and then get back into diet mode x


----------



## smiley_boy2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

Well done with the work so far!!

In terms of diet, there are **** loads of approaches. I personally use intermittent fasting because i like to eat a big meal after i train, but thats just me and my gf cant stand missing breakfast.

Have a read around. Look at stickies on here, check out simplyshredded and bodyrecomposition (google) for sound advice.

Some useful articles on the basics: Clicky1 Clicky2


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Boom! 6 mile run done before breakfast! good way to start the day!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

misshayley said:


> diet ideas/suggestions are definitely appreciated! .. i went through a very unhealthy stage of eating maybe 500calories a day! did this for a while but the end result wasnt pretty! i can handle 1500 for sure ... when im on form i really dont eat that much, its only since ive been on here that ive realised the importance of getting your calories, i guess as a girl u have it drilled into you from a young age the less u eat the thinner u will be but this doesnt work in the long run x


If say 1400 if active 1200 if not very active.

The diet o outlined needs work for sure as said extra fats and you could add a little fruit to bump it up too.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I am really active and have a really active job as well x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I pretty much have 10 weeks left in the country to thats 10 weeks to achieve my goal .. I wanted to lose 2 stone = 10 weeks ... advise on how this will be achievable? diet/exercise/supplements .. i think my diet is good, i do alot of exercise i know i just got to keep focus and consistence but if anyone has anything to add then please do so!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ive been taking ECA for the past 2 weeks  can see improvements for sure they have been working, going to keep taking them this week and then give my body a break from it for a week or so and then start again maybe second week in Jan x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done on your success already!! Subbed to this


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I am worried about this as you look underweight as it is... and you want to loose 2 stone in 10 weeks!!??


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I am worried about this as you look underweight as it is... and you want to loose 2 stone in 10 weeks!!??


u shouldnt worry hun, im not underweight, all my extra pounds are in my hips and bum! if i lose 2 stone il be 10.5 which is what my ideal weight would be x


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

congrats on what you've managed to do so far! 

i'd say for your height, 11 stone would be bang on, as you look well at the moment. but see what you think when you get there


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

misshayley said:


> u shouldnt worry hun, im not underweight, all my extra pounds are in my hips and bum! if i lose 2 stone il be 10.5 which is what my ideal weight would be x


 Thats ok then


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Thats ok then


If u look at the first page u will see my pics so u can see for yourself


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

paul81 said:


> congrats on what you've managed to do so far!
> 
> i'd say for your height, 11 stone would be bang on, as you look well at the moment. but see what you think when you get there


hmmmm 11stone is acceptable but around middle of 10 il be happier, its a big task and the clock is ticking!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

misshayley said:


> hmmmm 11stone is acceptable but around middle of 10 il be happier, its a big task and the clock is ticking!


true enough. after all, its how you feel about yourself that counts.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

T-K said:


> Have you thought about taking DNP, clen or t3?
> 
> Can be made even better by taking one Do-Do Chesteze and one aspirin.
> 
> ...


Come on guys, dnp & loads of other drug are not a good idea really, there is no need just yet - maybe towards the end if you are really sticking then research some of the stuff mentioned but give your diet and exercise plan a chance 1st.

If your saving cash for your trip dont be spending a **** load of cash on drugs that you might not get on with - Im not anti any of the things mentioned but understanding about calories/macros & being able to work out exactly what you are putting into your body is way more important & needs to be done before going down the drug route.

I,ve got quite a few of those UWLS caps from elite - they are great but ****!! they are strong - im pretty tough when it comes to stims but those things have me shaking like a leaf feeling anxious as hell - they work for sure but no way on earth would i stack them with ephedrine as well!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

misshayley said:


> u shouldnt worry hun, im not underweight, all my extra pounds are in my hips and bum! if i lose 2 stone il be 10.5 which is what my ideal weight would be x


Yeah i'd say around 10ish would be ideal weight, maybe less but i don't know what your frame weighs... anyway for the purpose of losing body fat morning cardio is a great option. When you have been asleep you have been fasting and your blood glucose will be much lower than normal, so doing fasted cardio can have a direct effect on burning body fat as fuel for your cardio but keep it slow and steady when fasted. Also keep the carbs as low as possible, when cutting i have either no carbs at all for 6 days a week or very little carbs, they make you hold lots of water and make fat loss hard because if not used they will store as fat. Also as someone else has mentioned the use of T3 @ about 75-100mcg each day would have a dramatic effect on the 12 weeks and also raise your metabolic rate by 10-15%


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

gymfit said:


> Come on guys, dnp & loads of other drug are not a good idea really, there is no need just yet - maybe towards the end if you are really sticking then research some of the stuff mentioned but give your diet and exercise plan a chance 1st.
> 
> If your saving cash for your trip dont be spending a **** load of cash on drugs that you might not get on with - Im not anti any of the things mentioned but understanding about calories/macros & being able to work out exactly what you are putting into your body is way more important & needs to be done before going down the drug route.
> 
> I,ve got quite a few of those UWLS caps from elite - they are great but ****!! they are strong - im pretty tough when it comes to stims but those things have me shaking like a leaf feeling anxious as hell - they work for sure but no way on earth would i stack them with ephedrine as well!


Ive made my own ECA up and its been helping, everything else is pretty foreign to me to be honest! xxx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

look up google for Lyle McDonalds stuff and have a read (not sure if it has already been mentioned), there is a forum etc

He is a big fan of a diet called the PSMF (Protein Sparing Modified Fast) that will do exactly what your target is


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Yeah i'd say around 10ish would be ideal weight, maybe less but i don't know what your frame weighs... anyway for the purpose of losing body fat morning cardio is a great option. When you have been asleep you have been fasting and your blood glucose will be much lower than normal, so doing fasted cardio can have a direct effect on burning body fat as fuel for your cardio but keep it slow and steady when fasted. Also keep the carbs as low as possible, when cutting i have either no carbs at all for 6 days a week or very little carbs, they make you hold lots of water and make fat loss hard because if not used they will store as fat. Also as someone else has mentioned the use of T3 @ about 75-100mcg each day would have a dramatic effect on the 12 weeks and also raise your metabolic rate by 10-15%


Where would i find T3?! Would u suggest i carried on with my ECA and maybe try something else closer the time?!

I have been doing fasted cardio, 6 mile run first thing this morning and i went to the gym later on in the day .. definitely keep up the running in the morning as soon as i wake up, have been taken my eca as soon as my eye open and then waking up properly im alert and ready to go!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lyle does a book few books - "Body recomposition", is the one that covers the PSMF (you will need your ECA stack for it)

If You are interested....pm me an e-mail address and i will forward you an electronic copy of the book tomorrow


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

still dont have PMs.. still a newbie in theory  x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> still dont have PMs.. still a newbie in theory  x


well VM me it or something lol

o


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you still dropping weight at the moment Hayley?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

misshayley said:


> View attachment 70512
> View attachment 70509
> View attachment 70513
> View attachment 70511
> View attachment 70510


Is that you in the red dress ?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes! that was about 5/6 years ago .. shocking aye!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Wowzers that girl turned herself around 

(wanted to say ya look hot  now )


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

xpower said:


> Wowzers that girl turned herself around
> 
> (wanted to say ya look hot  now )


Thank you! still got the last journey to go tho! this will be the hardest part and i have 10 weeks to get super slim!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Are you still dropping weight at the moment Hayley?


Yup already dropped around 20 pounds since Sept! x


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Thank you! still got the last journey to go tho! this will be the hardest part and i have 10 weeks to get super slim!


You'll make every goal.

tis a small jump compared to the place you flowered from


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i think you'll find it will be a couple of years ongoing to retrain a balanced successfull eating plan

I always think it is easier to gain weight and lose weight than it is to maintain weight.

Your previous issues will need managing for a while before new habits are learned IMO


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Yup already dropped around 20 pounds since Sept! x


Just keep doing what you're doing util the weight loss stops, then look at other options.

Write up your diet working out the cals/macros


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

My diet is clean,

Breakfast: eggs, maybe scrambled or an omelette - 2whole eggs + 2 egg whites, maybe some tomato or bacon mixed in,

Dinner / Tuna/meat salad or another Omelette with salad

Sometimes il only eat 2 meals , breakfast (after cardio) and then a meal later on in the day

When im at work il prob have 3 meals, breakfast dinner and tea , again very clean salad,meat,veg etc.

If i snack its pretty much grapefruit or maybe an orange, or a handful of raisins / nuts / peanut butter... i only drink water , 4/5l a day

Apart from the odd treat day this has been my diet since sept! obv xmas ive eaten a load of rubbish but straight back to normal today!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you worked out the daily calories. I think you will be shocked...Not even 1000 I reckon


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

today ive prob eaten around 1000c i know its not enough really, i went for a run at 9am (6miles) had breakfast around 11.30am scrambled eggs with some mushrooms and tomato , am then went into town, shopping, then went to the gym , ate a banana on the way home , around 6pm i had an omelette with tuna onion tomato mushrooms and abit of lettuce .. had a snack of some raisins, an orange and a teaspoon of peanut buttter and thats it really!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That really is a small amount of food H. I'm not having a go at you...Just a bit worried..You seem to have issues..I don't know, not an expert but you worry me.

Look at big-jims diet he posted and see if you can follow that. It's similar to what you are eating but a bit more.

Anorexics have around 600 calories per day..You are not far off that amount hun.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I burnt off around 780 calories with my run according to my pedometer, plus i did my normal work out at the gym as well, so really today i should of eat more.. its getting your head around eating more, ive been so strict on myself. its us women we get it in your heads the less u eat the less u weight .. wen im being strict with the diet i just hate eating loads! Please dont worry tho, il be honest and take on board any advise given x


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I burnt off around 780 calories with my run according to my pedometer, plus i did my normal work out at the gym as well, so really today i should of eat more.. its getting your head around eating more, ive been so strict on myself. its us women we get it in your heads the less u eat the less u weight .. wen im being strict with the diet i just hate eating loads! Please dont worry tho, il be honest and take on board any advise given x


 Increase cals slowly.

As said they are a tad low.Maybe hit a few weeks finding maintenance cals soon?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i dont wan to have to go through weighing out all my food :/


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

why?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i guess ive jus been putting off working out my marcos .. guess i just need some help working it all out properly x


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

misshayley said:


> i guess ive jus been putting off working out my marcos .. guess i just need some help working it all out properly x


Use daily burn hun,it does all the working out for ya


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

xpower said:


> Use daily burn hun,it does all the working out for ya


Link?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://tracker.dailyburn.com/locker_room


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

xpower said:


> Use daily burn hun,it does all the working out for ya


Link?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ah thanks seen it now, il look at it properly tomorrow, too late to start getting my head around it now, il download the app as well which will help x


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes you will lose weight by eating low calories but you can't follow it forever and when you don't you will store fat fast. You should eat a little below your maintainence. I learnt the hard way.

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the trouble with not knowing your macros (really your protein), and eating very low calories like you are - is you are going to end up - what they call "skinny fat"

this is where you're overall weight can be looking ok but your body composition overly soft because you have come from being fat but have'nt ate the required nutrients to support muscle growth.

hopefully some of the trained ladies will pop and put snippets of their food plans in - or you could browse their journals and preps to see how different they eat than you


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> the trouble with not knowing your macros (really your protein), and eating very low calories like you are - is you are going to end up - what they call "skinny fat"
> 
> this is where you're overall weight can be looking ok but your body composition overly soft because you have come from being fat but have'nt ate the required nutrients to support muscle growth.
> 
> hopefully some of the trained ladies will pop and put snippets of their food plans in - or you could browse their journals and preps to see how different they eat than you


I'm going sit down and work it out today just seems abit of a headache to work out and get your head around but i know it needs to be done!

Also, I've been taking eca but may try t3s as they have been recommended to me.. Can someone please give me some advise if this is a good move or not to change my supplements or have any other recommendation..

This is where I struggle really it's all foreign to me x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

It says i should be eating 2340calories aday! thats far to mainly! :/ confusing!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

misshayley said:


> It says i should be eating 2340calories aday! thats far to mainly! :/ confusing!


What says that?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

on the daily tracker website .. has anyone got a decent website i can use to work out my marcos?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Try fitday.com

Edit: It's an American site, so take in mind the measurements are sometimes out of line with UK stuff. And tins of tuna etc, are not the same amount and so on.

You can add your own foods to it to. So anything you cannot find, you can add.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

www.foodfocus.co.uk


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

As far as working out how much you should eat, I really do think the link below has a very concise easy to understand guideline. I say guideline as no computer is going to tell you exactly what you need. So the start point in the link below will give you just that, a point at which you can start at then tailor to your needs.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

isnt that just a food log tho? i want to know how to work out my daily amounts i should be getting


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you have an iPhone? There's a app called myfitness plan, it is fantastic, so quick and easy to use


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

misshayley said:


> isnt that just a food log tho? i want to know how to work out my daily amounts i should be getting


It is. There is probably a function to tell you how much you supposedly need, but in the link below is where it will tell you an approximate amount to start with. I've copied and pated the link OP:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html



bayman said:


> How to set up a generic fat loss diet.
> 
> Folowing on from this thread you're probably wondering how to set up your diet for fat loss, well here (IMO) are the fundamental principals you need to consider:
> 
> ...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i have a tracker on my iphone already that i use which i put in the food ive eaten etc so i can keep an eye on it but im just confused on how to work out what my body needs etc


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

misshayley said:


> i have a tracker on my iphone already that i use which i put in the food ive eaten etc so i can keep an eye on it but im just confused on how to work out what my body needs etc





bayman said:


> 1. Create an appropriate caloric deficit/set caloric intake appropriately.
> 
> No need for fancy formulas, or postulating over your maintenance calorie intake as it varies from person to person. *But a good starting point for most fat loss diets is 10-12 calories per pound of total bodyweight, so for someone weighing 200lb that's between 2000-2400 cals per day.* This is only a start point. Some people will need less with modern day activity levels, some (athletes / body-builders) will need more. But in general 10-12 cals per pound is a good start point for a moderate deficit fat loss diet.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Regarding T3, its a thyroid hormone that ramps up your metabolic processes......people with unbderactive thyroids are prescribed it.

It is used commonly in trainers - maily gear users or on DnP as many PEDS Use up availbe thyroid hormones - peple on tren etc use T3 to overclock their cellular processes for protein synthethis etc.

TBH - it is a serious med and not something you should be messing with until you fully understand what you are doing

Diet, ECA and training will do for now....TBH - you need to spend some more time understanding food let alone T3


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ooomoo said:


> Do you have an iPhone? There's a app called myfitness plan, it is fantastic, so quick and easy to use


Yes this is what i use atm , its a great app but like i said im unsure what my body needs etc x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the 2340 cals will be about right for maintaining.......drop 500 per day off that for weight loss


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

so around 1800 is a good target? jus looking at my time scale tho and my goals not sure if this will work


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Pushing it too hard won't necessarily work either though.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> so around 1800 is a good target? jus looking at my time scale tho and my goals not sure if this will work


no for your time scale - i told you what i reccommend.the PSMF

run the diet all week with a refeed day to re stimulate your metabolism then back to it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i think i should just carry on doing what im doing but prob eat a little more as im prob not eating enough.. this all hurts my head and the last thing i want to do is get stressed about all the maths of it... eat clean, exercise as much as possible, stay in focus and im sure il succeed x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> i think i should just carry on doing what im doing but prob eat a little more as im prob not eating enough.. this all hurts my head and the last thing i want to do is get stressed about all the maths of it... eat clean, exercise as much as possible, stay in focus and im sure il succeed x


keep your protein high, carbs very low and good fats moderate......

overall cals about 1400 per day

cheat meal EVERY week - lots of carbs too til you feel ill

A womans body will shut down quickly when it is starved - its sensitive to famine as its evolved to protect a fetus.. you need to fool it into keeping the metabolism active - the ECA helps this too

good luck


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

My training partner really stresses about his macros, how to work them into his diet, and how to work his diet around them. I get him to use 2 - 3 different online calculators, take an average of the 3 (or if 2 tie in nicely thats your number) and use these macros. Then write up your diet with the protein / carb / fats in each (simple excel spread sheet) and add / subtract where need be. Run this for a while and see how its working for YOU. Dieting shouldnt be a pain, try to eat good food but good food that you ENJOY, you can write up the best diet plan ever but you may not stick to it as you dont enjoy what your eating.

Just my opinion....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i dont reccommend you do this Hayley but it IS safe

I lost 13lb in 14 days using Dnp.....I have more arriving for a quick cut in a couple of months BUT I read and fully understood the med prior to use.

it is safe when used correctly and it works. and given your time frame - its perfect but i guess it falls within being an "advanced" med


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

im one of these people who doesnt like to over complicate things, i need things quite simple lol but Uriel i think this is the best advise thanks xxx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i dont reccommend you do this Hayley but it IS safe
> 
> I lost 13lb in 14 days using Dnp.....I have more arriving for a quick cut in a couple of months BUT I read and fully understood the med prior to use.
> 
> it is safe when used correctly and it works. and given your time frame - its perfect but i guess it falls within being an "advanced" med


i have 10 weeks today until i leave the country.. going to keep a close eye on everything for the next month and then decide my best course of action for the last remaining weeks, so just keep a close eye on me  xx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> im one of these people who doesnt like to over complicate things, i need things quite simple lol but Uriel i think this is the best advise thanks xxx


yeah - you're not the sharpest tool in in the box chic:lol:

keep it safe and simple for now lol


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Uriel said:


> keep your protein high, carbs very low and good fats moderate......
> 
> overall cals about 1400 per day
> 
> ...


1400 is a much more sensible amount, still quite low but as you are in a hurry a couple of months will be fine esp with a refeed once a week.

As plenty of others have told you forget about T3 & all that stuff, you will just make things harder for yourself in the long run when you stop taking them to travell - stick with eca & pick good high protein foods that you enjoy & keep it simple :thumb:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

thank u , i think this is the best action for me x


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

What prot / carb / fat ratio are you running? What do others suggest? Iv read loads of different 'suggested' ratios but never actually had anyone tell me what their ratios are for maintenence or cutting? I guess there are different ones for extreme cutting also?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i mainly eat protein and fresh foods, a little bit of fat in the form of nuts or avocados and thats it really x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> yeah - you're not the sharpest tool in in the box chic:lol:
> 
> keep it safe and simple for now lol


haha i just read this! true but i make up for it in other areas  x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Well I weighted myself and haven't put any weight on over Xmas even tho I have a fair few treat days and over ate, must of been the exercise I did to keep it balanced .. So the target is still set at 2stone = 10 weeks it's just under 3 pounds a week! Will do weekly weight ins .. But more than anything I go by the mirror and how my clothes looks/feel.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Good luck with this Hayley, you've made great progress so far!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Good luck with this Hayley, you've made great progress so far!


I feel like iv come to abit of a stand still but prob just feel sluggish due to Xmas, always put too much pressure on myself with these things but really want to succeed as its important to

Me x x


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I feel like iv come to abit of a stand still but prob just feel sluggish due to Xmas, always put too much pressure on myself with these things but really want to succeed as its important to
> 
> Me x x


I'm sure you'll reach your goals, it's all about consistency!

As Uriel said get learning on basic nutrition and working out macros before you use stuff like T3 and DNP. Diet is the key really


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I am really strict with my diet mainly meat/tuna/veg/salad/eggs and purely drink water x x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

No carbs ? How are you finding it for energy... As With keto, the high fats replace energy.. Just intrested!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> No carbs ? How are you finding it for energy... As With keto, the high fats replace energy.. Just intrested!


I've kinda got used to it if I'm honest..noticed at the start but been on this strict diet since mid sept now.. I just can't get my head around eating carbs and lose weight :/ I might have some chips on a cheat day that's all x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I tried to send you a little Pm but I couldnt!

Im pretty much in a similar boat, and was during my teen years to yourself! And started to get to grips with myself now to get on track and have the body I want! Im 12stone at the moment 6ft and around 18-20% BF i think! (lost 36lbs in 12 weeks on keto) But still masses of work to do (i.e. next 4 months at gym) to get a transformation on the go!

Hitting the gym tomorro and have a low carb diet planned out. althugh might look at planning a diet with added complex carbs, and cutting down a little on the fat... Not sure how gym + no carbs is going to work! Never been to the gym properly before even though ive been paying membership for the last 12 months.. Im just hoping that the first few times will go alright and Ill be hooked! As im really needing something to focus on! Im also going to set up a diary tomorro called my fat blitz! Ive managed to loose this much so far without exercise! and stick to it so im hoping that with weights + cardio my determination will stick and ill nail this!!

Does hayley ever sleep ?? Apparently its important for body repair.. I shall be off for my dosage now


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> I tried to send you a little Pm but I couldnt!
> 
> Im pretty much in a similar boat, and was during my teen years to yourself! And started to get to grips with myself now to get on track and have the body I want! Im 12stone at the moment 6ft and around 18-20% BF i think! (lost 36lbs in 12 weeks on keto) But still masses of work to do (i.e. next 4 months at gym) to get a transformation on the go!
> 
> ...


Hello u , i can't receive pms yet due to not being a member long enough

We definitely in the same boat once upon a time I was around 17stone, have u seen my progress pics at the start of my journal ?!

I just got the last little bit to go now and got to work harder than ever!

I think my diet is okay, I do t eat that much or over complicate it but I make sure I don't go hungry!

I would like to tweak my diet and exercise but that why I'm here and I want to build my body and have a healthy body!

Yes I do sleep not as much as I should tho due to working nights and still wanting to train wish I could sleep more! If u want to add me on facebook search "Hayley Lovelove" - as i still dont habe Pms and unsure when i get them.x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Post for Max to look over RE Hayley's diet, i think it's too low in fat what do you think?

Am eggs .. 2 whole plus 2 whites

She may have some tomatoes or mushrooms too

Then salad normally with meat or tuna for lunch

For tea an omelette and that's pretty much it

She may eat a little fruit as well

Orange, grapefruit, banana or apple

About 2 pieces a day.

About 1200 cals total i think?

Hayley is doing about 6 miles a day fasted cardio.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Hayley 

Here's a good diet blueprint as I see you are struggling with a decision?

Waking 1 lemon juice with 1 half tea spoon sodium bi carb

Eca

cardio here if you do it

1- 3 eggs whole grapefruit

18p/18f/10c

2- 270g tuna, 50g cucumber, 50g carrot lemon juice 20g philly

34p/10c/10f

3- Optional but I reccomend it

Pre workout: 20g eaa blend,

Post: 30g protein blend, large banana

-65p/25c/4f

4- 120g chicken, brocoli, green beans, 10g peanut butter, rosmary

25p/5c/10f

5- 125g beef mince, mushrooms, red onion, garlic, 1/4 tin toms

25p/15f/10c

6- half tub of cottage cheese, 1/2 avocado, 2 sticks celery

15p/8c/15f

Total:155/70c/65f

+ 15ml omega 3 oil / lime / lemon juice in water + him salts + greens through day (hims n greens optional)

5g vit c, 6g cla,

Job done.

Wouldn't do dnp being a women personally as I think it could fry your eggs and make you infertile (like a high fever can)

Pm me if you like x


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Post for Max to look over RE Hayley's diet, i think it's too low in fat what do you think?
> 
> Am eggs .. 2 whole plus 2 whites
> 
> ...


about at a guess

25 /40 fat

25 carbs

50 protein

= Dire.

lol.

But 600 / 700 cals.

If you feel fine on that your metabolism must be utterly screwed.

I'd do my diet for 2-3 weeks and see what happens with your weight and composition. Then re asses x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank u  there is a few added things i can definitely add on really appreciate all your help  still take the eca once a day? Do u recommend Anything else?x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I think my metabolism may be screwed! I went through a stage of

Not eating, for days on end .. It's just ruined my body and didn't help! Still hard to get my head around eating all the time but I am getting there x


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Eca and green tea extract is ace in the am and pre training. Broad spectrum B vit, like mp's super b vit. Thats about it really 

Just keep regular dry am weights and keep assessing.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MXD said:


> Eca and green tea extract is ace in the am and pre training. Broad spectrum B vit, like mp's super b vit. Thats about it really
> 
> Just keep regular dry am weights and keep assessing.


Thanks hun , u have been a great help x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Cant wait to get back to normal tomorrow, glad xmas and ny is out the way, 10 weeks 2 stone, big task but i HAVE to succeed! so if anyone has any input please do so


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Going to keep a really close eye on everything in doing / eating this week

And will post it up to see if it can be improved prob to a full week clean ear loads of cardio , took measurements today so hopefully will see a change


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

You can do 28 lbs in 10 weeks!! Keep going!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> You can do 28 lbs in 10 weeks!! Keep going!!


As long as I get my diet and training spot on and keep at it and don't have any slip ups I should be able to do it, got some supplements which I should get later this week then its game on


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm the opposite at the moment, diets spot on and have lost.... But I've still not started cardio or weights yet! I need to man up and get to the gym, as it's the only way I'm going to see the results!! And move on.

I bought 5kg bag of brown rice tonight as I'm adding clean carbs to my new diet, it's crazy that I've lost x3 of these bags in the last 4 months, they weigh a ton, I'm giving myself a 8 week challenge, I've just taken some pics, and will post up another pic in 8 weeks.. Let's see how well we can do!

New hairs quite funky btw.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha my hair changes all the time!

Glad to see u have done well already! Make sure u keep it up


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> I'm the opposite at the moment, diets spot on and have lost.... But I've still not started cardio or weights yet! I need to man up and get to the gym, as it's the only way I'm going to see the results!! And move on.
> 
> I bought 5kg bag of brown rice tonight as I'm adding clean carbs to my new diet, it's crazy that I've lost x3 of these bags in the last 4 months, they weigh a ton, I'm giving myself a 8 week challenge, I've just taken some pics, and will post up another pic in 8 weeks.. Let's see how well we can do!
> 
> New hairs quite funky btw.


What are ur goals in 8 weeks? I pretty much have a similar time target maybe we can have a little challenge?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello.

Yeah I'm up for a challenge!!even just for comparison/fun.

My goals are to continue cutting to to 14%? bf...so my belly is gone and torso starting to look defined whilst lifting to start building a base layer of muscle to work on! But yeh I'm not to sure about my goals, I just want to look good in the

Mirror and fit in 34 trousers and medium shirts! And 40" blazers

Man I just went to Greggs and

My tummy is so full I'm in pain/ seriously bloated! My

Sides are sore, had a bloomer sandwich, macaroni pie and a chicken bake.

Blehh!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

How do you want to set the goal then? It pounds ? Bf? Most improved bmi? What's the target for the 8 weeks lower bf?

Man I wish I could have a gregs! I've had 3 eggs and a grapefruit so far today, just at the gym, can't wait for a feed after x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im 12 stone at the moment but don't want to loose anymore numbers on the scales as I'm starting to look pretty thin in some areas, just wanting to loose the last flab and get muscle! Not too sure

How we should measure it.. Weight, pictures?

I really shouldn't have touched the Greggs its horrible and makes

Youfeel horrid after!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Eat missy x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

edit double post


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MXD said:


> Eat missy x


Dude I'm trying!

Working nights is a bugger! I slept today from 8-30am till 12pm but I didn't eat till early 2pm as I wanted to go gym before I ate..ended up having abit of a nightmare and didn't go gym till 4.30! So ate some eggs about 2pm then training now it's feed time. X x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sleep more


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Sleep more


X2


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

great progress losing all that weight Hayley you should be well chuffed

good luck with all your goals and journal :thumb:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

whist im on nights my sleep is ****ED! sometimes can get away with having a few hours during the shift and then in the morning i may sleep 4/5 hours MAX!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> whist im on nights my sleep is ****ED! sometimes can get away with having a few hours during the shift and then in the morning i may sleep 4/5 hours MAX!


Why. Why can't you sleep more?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Why. Why can't you sleep more?


She's on the tren


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ive got this thing around staying in bed alday i dont like it, i sleep and then get up and do things / train etc... my shift is 8pm-8am .. il sleep as soon as i get home and then get on with my day x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> great progress losing all that weight Hayley you should be well chuffed
> 
> good luck with all your goals and journal :thumb:


Thank u darling, hoping in a few weeks to have some improved pictures! x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay little Update :

I've stopped taking ECA now as been running it more than 2weeks

I've started a few cycle of clen/t3 started them today. I've done my research and happy to take them but If anyone has any input /advise / do's as donts then please comment as all input is much appreciated


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Little update:

8lbs weight loss since Monday 2nd Jan  Happy days x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Just under 10k done this morning before breakfast longest I've ever ran  constantly improving my distance !


----------



## Emma1888 (Jan 7, 2012)

omg darlin totally amzeing , im just starting my jorney and storys like these are very insperational im a size 14 holding a lot of baby weight and a lot of baggyness lol my tummy is like a kangeroos pouch 

your pictures are so insperational xxxx


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Hayley.....

Nice update! you really are making me feel guilty as ive done sweet f all this year! and still at the 12stn mark.... Tomorro ?? Yes Im telling myself


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Emma1888 said:


> omg darlin totally amzeing , im just starting my jorney and storys like these are very insperational im a size 14 holding a lot of baby weight and a lot of baggyness lol my tummy is like a kangeroos pouch
> 
> your pictures are so insperational xxxx


Thank u! I have set a target of 28lbs in 10weeks .. One week into they I've lost 8lb so 20 to go!

Really enjoying my journey now, constantly improving my fitness and doing alot more feels So good to be out running all all the time and being able to cope  had some great help by a few of the lovely ukm boys on diet and supplements which has given everything a push things feel like they are falling into place and I'm eating loads and losing weight and not feeling guilty for it!

What are your goals?diet? Are u going to set up a journal ? Glad I can be Inspiring u can do anything be anything you want it's all within you xx x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Thank u! I have set a target of 28lbs in 10weeks .. One week into they I've lost 8lb so 20 to go!
> 
> Really enjoying my journey now, constantly improving my fitness and doing alot more feels So good to be out running all all the time and being able to cope  had some great help by a few of the lovely ukm boys on diet and supplements which has given everything a push things feel like they are falling into place and *I'm eating loads* and losing weight and not feeling guilty for it!
> 
> What are your goals?diet? Are u going to set up a journal ? Glad I can be Inspiring u can do anything bar anything you want it's all within you xx x


Are you eating loads? Throw up your revised diet Hayley


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Are you eating loads? Throw up your revised diet Hayley


I'm just eating properly

Breakfast eggs grapefruit

Meals are a mixture of chicken /meat green veg/ omelettes salad..

Snacking on yogurt/nuts/blueberries/dried fruit


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> Hi Hayley,
> 
> How are you finding the clen and t3? What dosages are you taking?
> 
> Cheers!


Hello only started them on weds so to far so good no problems / side effects still felt great ..40mcg Clen 25mcg T3 so far but going to up my dosage nx week


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just popping in to say best of luck with this Hayley you are obv very motivated to get to your target weight and I can see you doing it <10 weeks easy the way ya going! Great job losing 8lbs in a week thats crazy!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

thank u darling for your support much appreciated xx


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Hello only started them on weds so to far so good no problems / side effects still felt great ..40mcg Clen 25mcg T3 so far but going to up my dosage nx week


dont know about clen for how u monitor things but how u working out if u need to up ur t3?? u taking ur temp?

just looking out for u if u already know cool just thought id check


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> dont know about clen for how u monitor things but how u working out if u need to up ur t3?? u taking ur temp?
> 
> just looking out for u if u already know cool just thought id check


no thank u i really do need some help and support so please keep checking up on me .. ive been taking these in the morning with caffeine tablets and ive been fine, i get rushes from the caffeine but as for the others i havent had any side effects. do u have any advise on dosage or any pointers? x


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Good job so far!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

chambers9k said:


> Good job so far!


Cheers lovely  going to wait another week or so and then hopefully add some more photos .. i can feel my ribs/hip bones alot more feels good x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> no thank u i really do need some help and support so please keep checking up on me .. ive been taking these in the morning with caffeine tablets and ive been fine, i get rushes from the caffeine but as for the others i havent had any side effects. do u have any advise on dosage or any pointers? x


tbh im prob not ur best bet as i know sweet f.a. about clen and only a little on t3

ur best bet is to pm either aus or empire boy

i know when i was speaking to aus for t3 ( i think) u take ur temp 1st thing in the morn it will give u ur core temp u take ur t3 then keep taking temp each morn if ur tepm doesnt rise the week after take 25mcg more till ur temp stops going up ( to a max of 150mcg) then i think its once ur temp has dropped for 3 consecutive days u stop the t3 cause its afftecting ur thyroid...... again this is all from memory so best to check up on this incase ive remembered it wrong or confused in any way

do does 2days on 2 days off


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

right ive just had a quick search and found this by aus

if you DONT get an increase in temp of 0.3 deg 3mornings in a row in the week that you use T3, add another 25mcg.. keep doing this until you DO get a rise in temp THREE mornings in a row.. when you get a 0.6deg DROP in temp, or temp back to baseline or below, 3mornings in a row, STOP t3, but keep measuring. When your temp hits baseline 3mornings in a row again, you've recovered, and can start again..

0.3 is the minimum, the range is 0.3-0.6 Deg C.

if you start at 75-100mcg, i doubt you'll go over 0.3 deg... its also why you increase at the end of a week of no temp increase, by 20-25mcg at a time (depends on which tabs you have) rather than just doubling a dose randomly...

the point is you want a reliable measurable rise, but nothing crazy- you don't want a feverish temp- just optimal end of normal.. if you take to much, yes your temp may rise more, but will drop back down much faster- the idea is to be able to have long cycles at optimal temp..


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

brilliant thank u il start that from tomorrow, ur a gem thank u x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

not a prob  dont want u messing urself up b4 ur big trip haha

remember to do 2 days on 2 days off (they will be working all the time anyway due to the long half life ,so every day isnt better)


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

if anyone knows their stuff about recommended of dosages for clen and t3 then some help is needed


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

misshayley said:


> if anyone knows their stuff about recommended of dosages for clen and t3 then some help is needed


clen, start with 40mcg and build it up to 120mcg a day, t3 start at 25mcg and build it up to 100mcg, you have 2 options on how to run them, either 2 days on 2 days off with the clen (dont need to stop the t3) or 2 weeks on 2 weeks off with the clen, the t3 i wouldnt run for more than 4 weeks straight, the clen you can do for however long you want with either of those 2 options


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

also if you search clen or t3 on here theres some good posts by ausbuilt and mars if you want to read into them in more detail


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

misshayley said:


> if anyone knows their stuff about recommended of dosages for clen and t3 then some help is needed


I don't know anything about T3 dosage, but will be interested to see how you get on with it.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

thank you, do u recommend when i up my dose to just taken them in the morning or split them .. ie 40clen/25T3 am and then the same again mid day? x


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

misshayley said:


> thank you, do u recommend when i up my dose to just taken them in the morning or split them .. ie 40clen/25T3 am and then the same again mid day? x


take both clen and t3 as soon as you wake up as they're best taken on empty stomach then if you can, straight into the gym for fasted cardio.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ive been doing my fasted cardio first thing in the morning so taking the meds AM fasted exercise isnt a problem .. i work 8am-8pm so dont always make the gym at night so maybe taken them on an empty tummy in the afternoon ?x


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

misshayley said:


> ive been doing my fasted cardio first thing in the morning so taking the meds AM fasted exercise isnt a problem .. i work 8am-8pm so dont always make the gym at night so maybe taken them on an empty tummy in the afternoon ?x


just take them as soon as you wake up regardless of whether your doing cardio straight away or not


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

so maybe take 80clen and 50 t3 first thing? been taking caff tabs as well with them


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

misshayley said:


> so maybe take 80clen and 50 t3 first thing? been taking caff tabs as well with them


if you havnt done clen before id suggest you start with 40mcg and then take it from there and see how the shakes are, then if you can deal with them at 40 or they are hardly noticable bump it up to 80mcg and yea just take whatever doses your doing first thing every morning, just decide on whether you wanna do 2 days on 2 days off with the clen or 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, i dont think there's a difference between either method its just ausbuilt wrote a piece on 2 days on 2 days off being slightly better for the receptors.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i started taking them last weds and i havent had the shakes so i can definitely double them no problems  ive been doing 2week cycles clen/t3 and 2 weeks ECA .. thanks for all your help x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I've only gone and bust my knee  I tripped over yesterday morning when I was running didn't think much of it but today can hardly walk so painful 

This really REALLY screws my plans up!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I've only gone and bust my knee  I tripped over yesterday morning when I was running didn't think much of it but today can hardly walk so painful
> 
> This really REALLY screws my plans up!


What a nightmare..Hopefullt just a twist and be okay in a couple days


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I really hope so as I dont have access to my gym ATM as I've moved away from the area :/ so was replaying on the running to keep me active ! BIG CRRRRRY
> 
> What a nightmare..Hopefullt just a twist and be okay in a couple days


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

You could try fasting once or twice a week for 24 hours to keep up the weight loss with minimal activity, until you're all mended.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

yea i can fast thats not a problem il see how i get on .. really doing my head in tho not being able to train at the gym my gym is in notts and ive moved back to leicester, i could still go after work but adding loads more onto my journey but think its going to have to happen as its doing my head in not being able to train properly


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

My gosh definitely got the shakes off the Clen today feel fuked!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

misshayley said:


> My gosh definitely got the shakes off the Clen today feel fuked!


Just becareful! You have done great so far. If it aint broke dont fix it!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Just becareful! You have done great so far. If it aint broke dont fix it!


Thanks for your concern but it does need fixing, not near my goal yet! x


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

i love the clen shakes lol, mine are coming sometime this week might try 120mcg this time


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ive been able to handle the shakes but been so busy at work and didnt drink enough water which made my shakes worse!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

My knee is so fuked makes me

So sad I can't train, I can hardly walk its got worse since I did it  havent trained since Monday which is making my face very sad!

Anyone Got any suggestions on how I can make it string again? Its the top of my knee cap that I've injured


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Making progress


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Making progress


how much do u still need to lose ??

u dont look like u have much to lose

i dont mean to sound nasty or like a d1ck but what does ur belly look like as u dont seem like u have anything to worry about


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Definitely at least a stone and half! I have chunky legs and bum! My tummy needs to be smaller ..need to get some better pics really I'm really curvy x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Definitely at least a stone and half! I have chunky legs and bum! My tummy needs to be smaller ..need to get some better pics really I'm really curvy x


i really dont think u do

i know we have banter but u should put a bikini or shorts and a vest top (folded up so can see belly) this isnt for a perve request , but i think another 1 1/2 stone u will be like a plank.

my ex was the same she said about loosing weight

she wanted to get to x amount of weight which was over a stone lighter .she said the same thing as you . when i said about there being no need she said well i was around that weight when we started going out .but she lost weight and i saw pics of her a few months later and see looked a hell of a lot worse .there was no shape to her

you say about the curvy thing as if its a bad thing. ITS NOT most men would rather have a girl with curves than some skinny @rse


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah i understand what u mean just not confident with less clothing my waist isnt too bad most my weight in definitely in my bum and legs but even wen ive lost the target il still have a decent curvy shape i dont want to be skinny just nice and trim x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay so took some more photos today as u can see my waist isnt too bad most of my weight is in my hips and bum! I am very curvy which I want to keep my curves just lose some of the fat! So still got a long way to go!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hows the leg? You manage to get back training again?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Hows the leg? You manage to get back training again?


I thought this Morning it felt better but as the day has gone on its got sore again! Been swimming today and hopefully that will help took it easy in the water


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

okay so have put all my photos together in one post so u can see the difference from start - today hopefully they will only get better and better!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

misshayley said:


> okay so have put all my photos together in one post so u can see the difference from start - today hopefully they will only get better and better!
> View attachment 72496
> View attachment 72497
> View attachment 72498
> ...


Is that you in the first pic with the red dress on also?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Is that you in the first pic with the red dress on also?


yes thats me about 5/6 years ago! UGLY!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

misshayley said:


> yes thats me about 5/6 years ago! UGLY!


Word to your mum, Mad you've come one hell of a way. I'd be well proud if I was you. :thumbup1:


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well done love!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Word to your mum, Mad you've come one hell of a way. I'd be well proud if I was you. :thumbup1:


Thaaaaaanks  Still along way to go tho x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Feeling the urge to eat crap :/ need to find the strength to not give in and power through the day! Wish me luck


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Feeling the urge to eat crap :/ need to find the strength to not give in and power through the day! Wish me luck


Stick a jacket in the oven with some tuna and salad


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm at work all day ! I've ordered a tuna salad for my dinner as norm! :/


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Hate work. I might have nandos style chicken for lunch or maybe a phillycheese steak. yum


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Jealooooous I'm debating have an apple but I can't even justify that as I know I don't need it and can just wait till my tea!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh come on, an apple? get it in ya.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I know I know.. I can't train ATM due

To having ****ed up my knee so need to make sure i don't eat anythin I don't need.. Today ive had a grapefruit for breakfast, for dinner bacon sausage with salad and drank water alday.x


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

misshayley said:


> Feeling the urge to eat crap :/ need to find the strength to not give in and power through the day! Wish me luck


Some eph usually kills food cravings for me.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> Some eph usually kills food cravings for me.


Iv been takin t3 / clen ATM so no eph till iv finished


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

clen increases apetite...i fkn hate clen

i take eph or psudo eph way longet that 2 week on at times....i love it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ive been cycling clen/t3 (with caffeine) for 2 weeks which ends on tuesday ... then will cycle ECA for 2 weeks .. i really like ECA makes me buzz and full of energy and not want to eat!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hayley, I'm off out into town for a few! Jealous or disappointed 

vodka / soda water I'm thinking is suitable?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

vodka / diet coke or something  have fun .. ive just got home from work tucked up and ready to snuggle for the night xx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lxm said:


> Hayley, I'm off out into town for a few! Jealous or disappointed
> 
> vodka / soda water I'm thinking is suitable?


any spirit and any long diet mixer with ice and a slice bro


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> vodka / diet coke or something  have fun .. ive just got home from work tucked up and ready to *snuggle for the night *xx


GREAT word...reps lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> GREAT word...reps lol


its a saturday night and il tucked up already! been work 8-8 and then the same tomorrow


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> its a saturday night and il tucked up already! been work 8-8 and then the same tomorrow


yeah i know how that goes kiddo....i work 7 til 7 shifts 4 on 4 off but sometimes i have to keep going til the jobs done....then drive home.....I drove home from Paris once after fixing a jet....VERY dumb lol


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> any spirit and any long diet mixer with ice and a slice bro


How do you work that out, alcohol has the second highest amount of calories per gram only second to fat............ and it makes you want to snack


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> yeah i know how that goes kiddo....i work 7 til 7 shifts 4 on 4 off but sometimes i have to keep going til the jobs done....then drive home.....I drove home from Paris once after fixing a jet....VERY dumb lol


thats a very long drive! Ive caved in.. ended up have a handful of chocolates and a milkly tea to keep me company whist i snuggle .. its my first bad food since last sunday :/ x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

switch said:


> How do you work that out, alcohol has the second highest amount of calories per gram only second to fat............ and it makes you want to snack


how do i work what out bro?

i may have missed something....i didnt read much before my post lol

IF u wanrt a drink - you have to accept the alcohol Kcals (7 cals per gram) so rather than add in a load of carbs with beer, or any other carbs...the cleanest way to get your booze - is neat spirit.....spirit with calorie free pop....then probably wines...thats all i meant xx


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> how do i work what out bro?
> 
> i may have missed something....i didnt read much before my post lol
> 
> IF u wanrt a drink - you have to accept the alcohol Kcals (7 cals per gram) so rather than add in a load of carbs with beer, or any other carbs...the cleanest way to get your booze - is neat spirit.....spirit with calorie free pop....then probably wines...thats all i meant xx


Right wheres the GIN


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh - you dont metabolize alcohol like you do carbs and fats (and protein come to think of it) - it matabolizes a weird way and it effects the way you absorb nutrients too....

Have you ever seen a fat alcoholic????


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Someone rang!?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> oh - you dont metabolize alcohol like you do carbs and fats (and protein come to think of it) - it matabolizes a weird way and it effects the way you absorb nutrients too....
> 
> Have you ever seen a fat alcoholic????


I believe it actually stops you liver from reconstituting fat back into energy for up to 72 hours !


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ooh dear oooh dear ended up having a handful of chocolate and then a big bowl of ice cream and then throwing up as it made me feel ickky sick after ..

Dno why I do it I don't need treats

Just sometimes the weakness takes over :/


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Ooh dear oooh dear ended up having a handful of chocolate and then a big bowl of ice cream and* then throwing up* as it made me feel ickky sick after ..
> 
> Dno why I do it I don't need treats
> 
> Just sometimes the weakness takes over :/


Hayley - have a word sweetheart....thats not good. Its not ok to be like that bud

i think you need chat with a professional


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

switch said:


> I believe it actually stops you liver from reconstituting fat back into energy for up to 72 hours !


it causes low blood sugar too and stops test productio in nattys etc - its a complex drug


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Hayley - have a word sweetheart....thats not good. Its not ok to be like that bud
> 
> i think you need chat with a professional


I have a really sensitive tummy sometimes things dont digest and they sit in my tummy and it makes me feel really sicky I used to take tablets for it but havent for a while .. Too many sugars too rich makes me feel

Yuk .. Just need to have a bit more strength and try and control not eating crap as I kno I can do it x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Hayley - have a word sweetheart....thats not good. Its not ok to be like that bud
> 
> i think you need chat with a professional


X2!!!!!!!!!!

You definitely have an unhealthy relationship with food Hayley. Get some help!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> *I have a really sensitive tummy sometimes things dont digest and they sit in my tummy and it makes me feel really sicky* I used to take tablets for it but havent for a while .. Too many sugars too rich makes me feel
> 
> Yuk .. Just need to have a bit more strength and try and control not eating crap as I kno I can do it x


ok


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> X2!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You definitely have an unhealthy relationship with food Hayley. Get some help!


Yes I know I've always seen food as the enemy but getting better ., still have slip ups but trying everyday to get my head Around being able to eat

And still lose weight .. Sometimes I know I give myself too much of a hard time and shouldn't have to justify everything I eat x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

food is my friend.........it gives me all the fuel I need to train and work....all the bricks i need to make beef......it tastes good..it supplies all the vitamins and minerals i need to survive and be healthy if i am clever enough at pickin the right food.......some food even heals me if i am ill........

It is Never bad....it is never anything other than food....it cant make me a better or worse man.........or happy os sad or wiser or more stupid.it isn't capable of that if i eat it in the correct ways


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok I'm in a flat party with a realllllly coooollll sweet girl, but all her friends are like highschool geeks listening to rock etc and they all have ****ing highschool nicknames,

It's weird as **** hAhaha, I've

Made a mistake tonight!!! X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

seen ur pics u still have a floaty skirt on haha

but moving in right direction

oh and ur maill box is full haha


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> seen ur pics u still have a floaty skirt on haha
> 
> but moving in right direction
> 
> oh and ur maill box is full haha


Inbox empty x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Ok I'm in a flat party with a realllllly coooollll sweet girl, but all her friends are like highschool geeks listening to rock etc and they all have ****ing highschool nicknames,
> 
> It's weird as **** hAhaha, I've
> 
> Made a mistake tonight!!! X


what is this mistake then mr!? inbox me when u sober up xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

So I've weighted myself and lost 3lb this week and that's with no training due to my fuked up knee cap! So that's 8+3lb in 2weeks / 11lb .. Target is 28lb and I've lose 11lb of that so 17lb to go and 7 weeks 4days until I leave for

My travels x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Needs a little help with regards to my supplement cycle .. Im about to finish 2 weeks of Clen + T3 .. and then going back onto ECA for 2 weeks.. should i have a few days break inbetween or jump straight onto ECA?

Cheers


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

so long as you dont feel cained - can go straight on.......after eca I like a few days off to get some good deep sleep and eat some good food but thats just me


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i did 2 weeks of ECA and then had a few days off during xmas then started my clen/t3 which the 2 weeks is over the end of today .. so tomorrow shall start the ECA lost 11 pounds since 2nd Jan so far x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

man thats good weight loss hayley jeez


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> man thats good weight loss hayley jeez[/quote
> 
> Thank u! and thats with not training for a week due to my dodgy knee cap! .. the target was 28lb (2stone) and ive lost 11 so i have 17lb left to go and 7 weeks to do it in  altho ive lost almost a stone i dont feel any slimmer really need to concentrate on training to get rid of the fat on my hips/bum/tummy! its so stubborn! grrrump!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Back on the ECA today  feel sooooooo good


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hayley are you getting any cramps on clen? If so what are you doing to combat it? I get really bad cramps on clen to the point if i move i cramp up, so i dont use it much.

As for your weight loss :thumbup1: Though are you keeping an eye on you BF %? Do you think you could have lost water since you say you don't feel slimmer etc?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i know i am slimmer but i just dont feel it :/ .. i get the shakes yes but i can handle that jus makes me want to drink loads so always got a bottle of water near by.  ive been taking 120mcg as yeah u do shake but like i said i can cope with that .. ECA made me feel a little sicky this morning .. had some blueberries for breakfast cant face food just yet :/ xxx


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

did you up it to 120mcg in the end? ive just started today on 80mcg and feel like sh*t lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Afghan said:


> did you up it to 120mcg in the end? ive just started today on 80mcg and feel like sh*t lol


yup yup 120 as of the second week .. last few days i have wokr up with a terrible headache tho .. and im someone that doesnt suffer from headaches x


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

i think i tried 140mcg and got terrible cramping, so stopped...is clen really worth it considering all the sides?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> i think i tried 140mcg and got terrible cramping, so stopped...is clen really worth it considering all the sides?


tbh i havent had many side effects .. just shakes and eat more for sure x


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

the only sides ive had before are the shakes and feeling very hot at night when trying to sleep, you get used to the shakes tbh though


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ive felt the side effects more from the ECA in all fairness .. the clen/t3 has been a doddle


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

how much cardio you doing a week hayley? thats some serious weight loss you posted above


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i have been doing loads. .. days i cant go gym ive either been for a run or swimming .. but knee has been bad so didnt train at all last week altho i did swim but generally as much cardio as i can fit in .. its a pain atm as i have moved back to leic and my gym is in notts but back on nights this week so will train in the morning after my shift x


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

im trying to up my cardio whilst im on clen myself but i find it hard to get motivated for cardio lol, think swimming is a good idea something different ill give it a go, you live in leic but your gym is in notts? lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

yea basically ive moved back home with my parents as im going traveling .. so came back home until i go and just commuting to work but my work and gym is around 12miles away and working 12hr days and being out the house 14hrs a day doesnt fit much time in got gym and sleep .. so have been running before work


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just found this quote Hayley which thought could be useful for ya.

'Fast and heavy lifting recruits more motor units in muscle therefore improving muscle tone without filling it full of blood and increasing its size (which light weights and high reps does), Woman have a natural tendency to higher catabolic hormones. Weight training will max their natural potential which mean fat deposition is altered as the regenerative hormones increase.'

Women who are looking more to 'tone' are better off doing fast lower rep work. So for example heavy explosive box squats, power cleans, deadlifts would be great for you to tone up ya legs, bum, hips


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Just found this quote Hayley which thought could be useful for ya.
> 
> 'Fast and heavy lifting recruits more motor units in muscle therefore improving muscle tone without filling it full of blood and increasing its size (which light weights and high reps does), Woman have a natural tendency to higher catabolic hormones. Weight training will max their natural potential which mean fat deposition is altered as the regenerative hormones increase.'
> 
> Women who are looking more to 'tone' are better off doing fast lower rep work. So for example heavy explosive box squats, power cleans, deadlifts would be great for you to tone up ya legs, bum, hips


Thank you honey  .. hope ure okay?! Ive just finished a 12hr night shift and then went straight to the gym..home now and rest to get tucked up for some sleep xxx


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Thank you honey  .. hope ure okay?! Ive just finished a 12hr night shift and then went straight to the gym..home now and rest to get tucked up for some sleep xxx


ya welcome  I'm good thanks and you do night shifts? Must be hard to train afterwards don't think I could do that so fair play to ya!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

its the first morning i have trained after my night shift..altho i did a 4 mile run the other week after my night shift! .. feel okay took my eca 7am and by 9am i was in the gym and ready to go .. pjs on hot water bottle and now time to snuggle  xxx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sounds like a long day! Lets hope you let yourself at least have a bit of fun in between all that work ay?!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like a long day! Lets hope you let yourself at least have a bit of fun in between all that work ay?!


]

and what do u suggest?  xx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> ]
> 
> and what do u suggest?  xx


Aside from looking at my journal and perving over my pics like usual i cant think of anything else :innocent:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Aside from looking at my journal and perving over my pics like usual i cant think of anything else :innocent:


errm its u perving over my journal pics thank u very much  i have something else to perv over  thanks  x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> errm its u perving over my journal pics thank u very much  i have something else to perv over  thanks  x


Haha you have pics on here? I must have missed them :innocent:

Well its good that you do, all work and no play isnt much fun


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha you have pics on here? I must have missed them :innocent:
> 
> Well its good that you do, all work and no play isnt much fun


well i know i am a perv but i also know ur worse! and get back to work mr i need to sleep  xxx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> well i know i am a perv but i also know ur worse! and get back to work mr i need to sleep  xxx


The first step to getting over it is admitting it so well done.

Me... Worse? Never.... :confused1:

Its lunchtime..... Again


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> The first step to getting over it is admitting it so well done.
> 
> Me... Worse? Never.... :confused1:
> 
> Its lunchtime..... Again


we need to stop distracting each other and i need to sleep! xxx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> we need to stop distracting each other and i need to sleep! xxx


Just take another eph and power through.

Have a good one player xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i will have that later once ive had some sleep but now im distracted..totally your fault ... player  x


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

has this turned into some sort of love affair ?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> has this turned into some sort of love affair ?


Yes Chelsea proposed to me last night


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

7 weeks today to reach my target and i get on my plane!!

Been trained hard this week altho wish my bursa would fuk off now :/


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I thought you wanted me.....


 Could ask u the same question


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Well it's the end of the week and

I'd normally weigh myself but going to leave it a few days ....Really struggled this week, back on the eca which I normally really like but had a really rough week , I've ate clean all week but felt hungry alot and eat quite abit but it's all been clean and

Exercised alot this week but I feel really Bloated and yukkie! It feels like my time Of the month but its not so can't even put it down to woman's Issues !

Def going to dodge the scales for a few more days and see if I can

Sort this mess out!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You know that these days come and go donchya? Good days and bad. I think the key is to stay strong whilst the doubts are in your mind then when you get to the other side of the head fck, you don't feel so bad cos you didn't eat 20 choccie bars and half a gallon of ice cream. You can do it and you have been haven't you? Proof is in the pics right? Go and check yourself out and KNOW that this will pass. Happy weekend to ya.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Flubs said:


> You know that these days come and go donchya? Good days and bad. I think the key is to stay strong whilst the doubts are in your mind then when you get to the other side of the head fck, you don't feel so bad cos you didn't eat 20 choccie bars and half a gallon of ice cream. You can do it and you have been haven't you? Proof is in the pics right? Go and check yourself out and KNOW that this will pass. Happy weekend to ya.


You are totally right and has put my

Mind at ease thank u so Much! Thats why I post my good days and bad and someone will stay something and it puts me back on track..i haven't ate anything bad which normally I'd think ooh fuk it wil have some treats anyway! Must keep strong x xxx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

So tempted my a McDonald's breakfast this morning but didn't give in


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

misshayley said:


> So tempted my a McDonald's breakfast this morning but didn't give in


Well done. Take the bad days bit by bit, each time you say no? you win the battle, you are in charge of you for that moment and it makes you strong.

errr well that's how I look at it anyway.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Well done. Take the bad days bit by bit, each time you say no? you win the battle, you are in charge of you for that moment and it makes you strong.
> 
> errr well that's how I look at it anyway.


i know this feeling .. when i feel the truth hold onto it  x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

F.uck it! Smash the mcdonalds breakfast and then do an hours cardio


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> F.uck it! Smash the mcdonalds breakfast and then do an hours cardio


Can't eat junk whist I feel rubbish it will just make me feel 10 times worse!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Can't eat junk whist I feel rubbish it will just make me feel 10 times worse!


woah woah...junk??

How DARE you!!!! McDonalds isnt "junk".....its protein carbs and fat (and about 2000% you RDA in salt but thats not the point).

I cant believe the narrow mindedness of some people!

:whistling:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> woah woah...junk??
> 
> How DARE you!!!! McDonalds isnt "junk".....its protein carbs and fat (and about 2000% you RDA in salt but thats not the point).
> 
> ...


I wish I could eat McDonald's and not feel bad for it! Carving a banana milkshake!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I wish I could eat McDonald's and not feel bad for it! Carving a banana milkshake!


Fu.ck that girl!

You want one, go have one. As long as its a treat it wont hold you back. Its good to have a mental break sometimes. And you def shouldnt feel bad for it!

(normally when i do something like that, im in the gym at 6.30am the next morning sweating my ass off...when dieting that is).



simmonds87 said:


> Sometimes a little binge will help you get through plateaus and restart your metabolism!


If you believe things like that.

I think its more useful as a mental break sometimes. After all, regular dieting is supposed to be done in a healthy way that enables the person to lead a normal life, not feel completely resricted and be in it for the long haul. You cant do that if you love your treats and are expected to drop them completely (need to be treats though else you are not going to get lean).


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

simmonds87 said:


> Sometimes a little binge will help you get through plateaus and restart your metabolism!


Me and binges don't get on very well cant handle it! Having a cheat meal without feeling guilty is hard enough to handle x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Fu.ck that girl!
> 
> You want one, go have one. As long as its a treat it wont hold you back. Its good to have a mental break sometimes. And you def shouldnt feel bad for it!
> 
> ...


I know ur right but my thought pattern doesn't work properly sometimes! Still got such a long way to go and I guess i think I don't deserve treats and wen I do have a weak moment and have a treat the guilt sinks in x


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

no cheat meals for you then


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

tprice said:


> no cheat meals for you then


No have to keep strength!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

if you want a banana milkshake why not get some skimmed milk and blend it with 2x bananas

then its 2 of your 5 a day!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

tprice said:


> if you want a banana milkshake why not get some skimmed milk and blend it with 2x bananas
> 
> then its 2 of your 5 a day!


Just may do that


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

let me know if its any good as i need more fruit and veg in my diet


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I know ur right but my thought pattern doesn't work properly sometimes! Still got such a long way to go and I guess i think I don't deserve treats and wen I do have a weak moment and have a treat the guilt sinks in x


lol, i know where you are coming from. take me for example

last year. over 100'00 views on journal on another site, thousands and thousands of post/people following, i binged out about 4 weeks from the show. i ate:

10 hamburgers

1 large fries

strawberry milkshake

1 chicken salsa wrap

1 mcflurry

this was over about a 3 hour period. I felt so bad (mentally, physically i looked awesome cos vascularity from the carbs :lol: ) that i made myself puke it all up....it was about this time i also decided to quit the comp. Oh how f.ucked up we all are


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i know where you are coming from. take me for example
> 
> last year. over 100'00 views on journal on another site, thousands and thousands of post/people following, i binged out about 4 weeks from the show. i ate:
> 
> ...


Yup can understand that! Been through everything with food from binging/starving/bulimia..I am alot better generally but still have a lot of wobbly moments but trying my hardest to get it right and slowly getting there x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Yes Chelsea proposed to me last night


How have i only just seen this!?

Clearly misshayley has been proposing other things to me.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> How have i only just seen this!?
> 
> Clearly misshayley has been proposing other things to me.


Yes Philip of course I have! :/ x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Yes Philip of course I have! :/ x


Haha told you.

Anyways hows the knee holding up during training?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha told you.
> 
> Anyways hows the knee holding up during training?


We both know it's u who has been doing all the purposing don't try and blame it on me Mr S!

Wish my stupid bursa would find someone else's knee to invade! As long as I keep taking anti inflamities it's

Alright .. It's no better / no worse but if i dont take pain killers and train it hurts x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> How have i only just seen this!?
> 
> Clearly misshayley has been proposing other things to me.


Oh i see...didnt like someone else chatting to "your" woman so had to get your little comments in didnt you :lol:

well f.uck you!!! I'LL FIGHT YOU FOR HER!!!! Jippo style!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oh i see...didnt like someone else chatting to "your" woman so had to get your little comments in didnt you :lol:
> 
> well f.uck you!!! I'LL FIGHT YOU FOR HER!!!! Jippo style!


Hello...! I'm my own woman ! no one has any rights to me  x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Hello...! I'm my own woman ! no one has any rights to me  x


oh of course.....and im all for equal rights for women and for women to have their own opinion.

Who am i kidding, You know fully well you are on this planet for our entertainment/pleasure


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oh i see...didnt like someone else chatting to "your" woman so had to get your little comments in didnt you :lol:
> 
> well f.uck you!!! I'LL FIGHT YOU FOR HER!!!! Jippo style!


Hahahahahahaha or we could join forces and share her. I'm good with Friday to Sunday you can have her for the rest.

Ignore her comment about rights, we have rights over every woman


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahahaha or we could join forces and share her. I'm good with Friday to Sunday you can have her for the rest.
> 
> Ignore her comment about rights, we have rights over every woman


Phil ur such a massive big headed pig! Dislike!! I'm not some toy! Grrrr I'm staying single forever


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Phil ur such a massive big headed pig! Dislike!! I'm not some toy! Grrrr I'm staying single forever


Love you too x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahahaha or we could join forces and share her. I'm good with Friday to Sunday you can have her for the rest.
> 
> Ignore her comment about rights, we have rights over every woman


im liking your style, tag team it is, eiffel tower for Hayley then. (high 5!!)

oh, im having the back end though as it gives more options


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> *Phil ur such a massive big headed pig*! Dislike!! I'm not some toy! Grrrr I'm staying single forever


blatant playground bully tactics here!! I think you're in tbh Phil!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Love you too x


If u really loved me ud want me the whole week not only fri - sun! I must not be worth it!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> im liking your style, tag team it is, eiffel tower for Hayley then. (high 5!!)
> 
> oh, im having the back end though as it gives more options


I didnt hear 'shotgun' sooooooooo...................

SHOTGUN the back end!! School boy mate :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> blatant playground bully tactics here!! I think you're in tbh Phil!!


I've been in already mate, just waiting for you to join!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I may just leave my own journal and let you fight it out


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> If u really loved me ud want me the whole week not only fri - sun! I must not be worth it!


Dont be fooled by this clown hayley, he doesnt love you, he just knows it will appeal to you to say it. This is all one big ploy to get in with your mum  (the bastard!!!!)


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I've been in already mate, just waiting for you to join!


U make me want to vomit!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dont be fooled by this clown hayley, he doesnt love you, he just knows it will appeal to you to say it. This is all one big ploy to get in with your mum  (the bastard!!!!)


He's not getting his way I can be very stubborn!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dont be fooled by this clown hayley, he doesnt love you, he just knows it will appeal to you to say it. This is all one big ploy to get in with your mum  (the bastard!!!!)


I laughed so much at this that my boss asked me why i was giggling like a little girl!!!

You're correct though


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I laughed so much at this that my boss asked me why i was giggling like a little girl!!!
> 
> You're correct though


Hurry up and finish work so u can get off your computer and leave me alone !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> He's not getting his way I can be very stubborn!


Why PM me and tell me i can do anything i want to you then?

Such mixed messages :whistling:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Why PM me and tell me i can do anything i want to you then?
> 
> Such mixed messages :whistling:


Stop trying to make yourself look clever cuz it isnt working and we both know that didn't happen! There isnt even any charm with u, you just expect me to give in to the muscle!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Stop trying to make yourself look clever cuz it isnt working and we both know that didn't happen! There isnt even any charm with u, you just expect me to give in to the muscle!


Of course i don't expect you to just give in to the muscle, i expect you to do the same for Russel.......

My love muscle


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Stop trying to make yourself look clever cuz it isnt working and we both know that didn't happen! There isnt even any charm with u, you just expect me to give in to the muscle!


ohhhhh, i know you're type. I hate muscle...blah blah blah. Not the be all and end all...get a couple of drinks down ya and you are all over us :lol:

Good girl


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ohhhhh, i know you're type. I hate muscle...blah blah blah. Not the be all and end all...get a couple of drinks down ya and you are all over us :lol:
> 
> Good girl


Never mind the couple of drinks she i all over us like the white on rice!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea, grrrr your ego is out of control u think u have a right to us ladies and we should bow down to u becuz ur buff! U make me feel sick! I'm not that fickle!

Love you x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ohhhhh, i know you're type. I hate muscle...blah blah blah. Not the be all and end all...get a couple of drinks down ya and you are all over us :lol:
> 
> Good girl


there is alot more to a man i find attractive then just muscle u know!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

7 Weeks left ? You know how we were suppose to be both doing this whole bodyfat reduction stuff..Ive still not started properly...

But 7 weeks is still enough for me to start.. Monday! I'll take my weight and other measurements and then do checkups every 2 weeks!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> 7 Weeks left ? You know how we were suppose to be both doing this whole bodyfat reduction stuff..Ive still not started properly...
> 
> But 7 weeks is still enough for me to start.. Monday! I'll take my weight and other measurements and then do checkups every 2 weeks!


Deal! Can u measure body fat? Maybe compare how much body fat we've lost? Or stick to lbs? I'm plucking up the courage to weigh myself in the morning .. Don't feel too bad now but yesday and this morning felt horrendous!

And u need to get to the gym mr!

Or find something u enjoy doing!xxx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay..I look a mess as I'm having a lazy morning but here is me is my true glory!need to get my tummy / hips /bum/legs/arms smaller! This is my as of today 21st Jan and altho it's improved from before still a looooooong way to go! And I have 6 weeks and 5 days until I go away!

So if anyone has and extra tips / advise / diet / training please please please say and I need help guidance and support !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Your doing really well darlin, keep up the good work x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Your doing really well darlin, keep up the good work x


Thank u honey anything constructive

To day? And please keep it Clean x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Thank u honey anything constructive
> 
> To day? And please keep it Clean x


Not much apart from jabbing test and hcg then training. You? x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Not much apart from jabbing test and hcg then training. You? x


Sorry typo that was meant to say anything constructive to SAY /

Advise etc xx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Sorry typo that was meant to say anything constructive to SAY /
> 
> Advise etc xx


Ahh fair play. Well hows the diet looking at the moment?

Also getting some proper ephedrine rather than chest-eze but we spoke about that.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Ahh fair play. Well hows the diet looking at the moment?
> 
> Also getting some proper ephedrine rather than chest-eze but we spoke about that.


Diet is still clean and I don't go off it but been on nights and hardly Slept so been awake alot so ate more but its still been clean altho I had some

Biscuits last night but only rich tea which arnt bad xx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Diet is still clean and I don't go off it but been on nights and hardly Slept so been awake alot so ate more but its still been clean altho I had some
> 
> Biscuits last night but only rich tea which arnt bad xx


Hardly a big cheat meal is it!?

You need to try to get some regular sleep it will help a lot and let your body recover and rest from training.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hardly a big cheat meal is it!?
> 
> You need to try to get some regular sleep it will help a lot and let your body recover and rest from training.


Babe I have 6 weeks left can hardly afford to cheat and look

At the pics from above minging

Got to work as hard as possible xxx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Phill and Hayley sitting in a tree k I s s I n g... Lol


can we get the focus back on my fitness / progress please? dont want al this nonsense again


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

u had a banana shake yet


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ha not yet the mcdonalds milkshake urge has been and gone but may return at some point so il bare it in mind xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Hayley, well done on losing the weight. I've been bigger than you, and lost it too, so I know just how difficult it is.

You look great in yr new pics! You must feel incredibly proud of yourself. Don't beat yourself up over the odd 'normal' item of food though. Your diet really needs to be a sustainable way of eating to make sure you keep the weight off long term and aren't tempted into bingeing again.

You WILL lose the weight you need to, to be happy with yourself because your commitment and determination shine through


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Crystalpippa said:


> Hayley, well done on losing the weight. I've been bigger than you, and lost it too, so I know just how difficult it is.
> 
> You look great in yr new pics! You must feel incredibly proud of yourself. Don't beat yourself up over the odd 'normal' item of food though. Your diet really needs to be a sustainable way of eating to make sure you keep the weight off long term and aren't tempted into bingeing again.
> 
> You WILL lose the weight you need to, to be happy with yourself because your commitment and determination shine through


Thank u! yeah i know i shouldnt be so harsh on myself but if im not then i may lose control! so until il happy i cant really ease off xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

First meal of the day loads of fasted cardio feel a little sick tho :/


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im feeling very tired/ sickly tonight!

Havent eaten anything since 12 and dont think i could eat anything tonight! Im at the gym tomorro btw! so will get bodyfat done,


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Im feeling very tired/ sickly tonight!
> 
> Havent eaten anything since 12 and dont think i could eat anything tonight! Im at the gym tomorro btw! so will get bodyfat done,


Sorry forgot to message u back I had a look at that link and haha made me smile

I had a lazy day and had stuff to sort out and wanted to go gym but wanted to do the fasted thing as well so haven't eat all day just grilling some

Chicken with green beans and

Broccoli oooooh my Saturday nights are so entertaining !x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I've got to get stricter with my diet and get it nailed this week...

I'm using the MyFitnessPlan app on my iPhone basing it on 1310cals a day.. I've typed in everything I ate today and weighed all my food here is a picture of the daily intake ....

Should I be worried about my sugar intake as its way over! I've eaten grapefruit blueberries banana sultanas which have boosted my sugar but it's natural sugar?

If anyone has any advise please add 

Cals target is 1310 but I've ive eaten 998 and I've trained today and did loads of cardio so prob burnt off Most of the target anyway


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

sugar is an absolutue **** if your looking to lose weight, i.e fizzy drinks are some of the worse culprits for sticking the fat on, get rid of it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> sugar is an absolutue **** if your looking to lose weight, i.e fizzy drinks are some of the worse culprits for sticking the fat on, get rid of it


I only drink water tho and the odd coffee I stay well away from anything with sugar in it and the only sugar I have is from fruit!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I only drink water tho and the odd coffee I stay well away from anything with sugar in it and the only sugar I have is from fruit!


fruit is fine, you need some sugar but not unneeded stuff from fizzy drinks, tea and other sources...my fingers are freezing as i type this


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

STOP WORRYING !!!

I thought u had like 16-18 lbs left to lose, and u lost 6 last week or something so with 6 weeks left u have plenty of time left

Just keep doing what ur doing

Well rest more , if ur doing long hrs then going the gym ,swimming,running .

U might need to rest more give ur body some time and energy to recover

It's no good doing a million things .


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> STOP WORRYING !!!
> 
> I thought u had like 16-18 lbs left to lose, and u lost 6 last week or something so with 6 weeks left u have plenty of time left
> 
> ...


I know I worry too much but want to nail it this week! And only 6 weeks left .. Did u see the better pics I added? Can see my horrid body better after uve been moaning at me to put better body pics up finally did it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

2 good runs last 2 days before breakfast  gym tonight and 44 days to go! I WILL DO THIS!!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Been feeling really sicky the past few days.. Started taking t3 with my ECA I'm not sure if it's agreeing with me..did a cycle with t3 and Clen and that was fine.. Hmmm generally feel light headed and horrible sicky feeling :'(


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Eca makes me feel s.hit!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

keep going!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> keep going!


You to chuckle xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Arrrgghhh may need to give the supplements a rest absolute chronic tummy pains making me feel terrible


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

How long you been taking the T3 for?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Arrrgghhh may need to give the supplements a rest absolute chronic tummy pains making me feel terrible


Cheap Protien


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> How long you been taking the T3 for?


3 weeks ECA 2 weeks Clen t3 now on day 9 of ECA but had t3 for the past 4 days but haven't took t3 today .. Feel terrible and I'm at work 12hr shift


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I know I worry too much but want to nail it this week! And only 6 weeks left .. Did u see the better pics I added? Can see my horrid body better after uve been moaning at me to put better body pics up finally did it


slowly does it , u can nail it but also not kill urself at the same time

ur making losses every week and 5 weeks is still a lot of time

i did see the new pic did i not comment?? i thought i did .

and ill have another look now and re-comment. but im sure u have had better comment since putting them up and will give a true pic rather than wearing multi layers

but well done on the adding the pics


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> slowly does it , u can nail it but also not kill urself at the same time
> 
> ur making losses every week and 5 weeks is still a lot of time
> 
> ...


Maybe jut have a few days break off of everything but keep the diet and cardio very strict whilst I have a break.. It's 6 weeks today until I leave .. If I can get a stone off in that time il be laughing!

What did u comment? Can't remember.xx


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I just had a Burger King which consisted of a double rodeo and Double king..

What you been eatin' today hayley ?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> I just had a Burger King which consisted of a double rodeo and Double king..
> 
> What you been eatin' today hayley ?


I've had a grapefruit


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How you finding things H?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RACK said:


> How you finding things H?


Generally good lost about a stone since start of jan, I have high and low spells but that's just the female in me  having really horrible tummy pains last few days so may relax the supps .. Maybe for a week then hit in hard for the remanding few weeks I have left xxx


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Maybe jut have a few days break off of everything but keep the diet and cardio very strict whilst I have a break.. It's 6 weeks today until I leave .. If I can get a stone off in that time il be laughing!
> 
> What did u comment? Can't remember.xx


ive just had a catch up and found ur pics again i must not have commented on here so dont know if i did it somewere else haha

id say rather than having time of and keeping diet strict id keep training and running and swimming whatever u feel like but id relax a bit on the food that way id guess ur still burning cals through work but u will recharge ur body by having more food by all means keep it clean but just have a little more

i see ur belly is a bit dodgy i just wonder if its not eating enough then takinga load of meds on an empty belly then having grapefruit which is acidic maybe causing the upset?? im just guessing here and its not fact but id try more food i know it goes against ur feelings but u will prob feel better for the extra cals and food 

and remember food isnt the enemy its what keeps u alive and its tasty 

but onto the pics i think as ive said before ur too harsh on ur self yeah u can see a couple of bits that need work but i bet there better than they were so ur heading in the riht direction and if u do pics with the same poses and clothes in a week of 2 i bet u can see real changes

oh and this huge @rse u have..........i dont think u do haha xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> ive just had a catch up and found ur pics again i must not have commented on here so dont know if i did it somewere else haha
> 
> id say rather than having time of and keeping diet strict id keep training and running and swimming whatever u feel like but id relax a bit on the food that way id guess ur still burning cals through work but u will recharge ur body by having more food by all means keep it clean but just have a little more
> 
> ...


Yeah I do need to change it up abit got a really full on weekend a head of me so I've gotta relax my diet and will Ru and train wen I can.. So maybe these few days over the weekend I can have a little break.. I always eat grapefruit for breakfast so it's normal don't tho. It's the the grapef making my tummy sore ..

Hmm I see improvements but I see

More things I don't like.. Just see how I get on really x x x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Yeah I do need to change it up abit got a really full on weekend a head of me so I've gotta relax my diet and will Ru and train wen I can.. So maybe these few days over the weekend I can have a little break.. I always eat grapefruit for breakfast so it's normal don't tho. It's the the grapef making my tummy sore ..
> 
> Hmm I see improvements but I see
> 
> More things I don't like.. Just see how I get on really x x x


well just take on lots of good protein and some clean carbs ......who cares if u even put a pound or 2 on ??? it will be off within the week and u will feel better feeling full and revived 

i was just guessing at things like i say i could be way off who knows haha

well look at the good not the bad,week by week there will be less things u dont like and more things u dont mind then they will become things u DO like x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Oi...if you're not in that gym the second it opens and sweating at least 40mins later when you leave...THEN GET IN THERE AND DO IT 

(more words of EXTREME motivation from me there!) oh and double your drug intake...cos why the hell not :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oi...if you're not in that gym the second it opens and sweating at least 40mins later when you leave...THEN GET IN THERE AND DO IT
> 
> (more words of EXTREME motivation from me there!) oh and double your drug intake...cos why the hell not :lol:


I think doubling my drug in take is what's got me into this mess in the first place..

The second my gym opens I'm already half way to work  so 5am start with a few miles run before work has been the one x x x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I think doubling my drug in take is what's got me into this mess in the first place..
> 
> The second my gym opens I'm already half way to work  so 5am start with a few miles run before work has been the one x x x


now thats hardcore!!! Iused to do cardio outside for whole of my last prep, but this time im in the gym...cos its warm...and im a perv


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Out of interest are you doing much weight training Hayley? Squats/Deads/Lunges for the thighs and backside are always a good shout for women. After this fast weight loss you are going to want to increase your muscle mass to not only keep the weight off but to shape your body.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

damerush said:


> Out of interest are you doing much weight training Hayley? Squats/Deads/Lunges for the thighs and backside are always a good shout for women. After this fast weight loss you are going to want to increase your muscle mass to not only keep the weight off but to shape your body.


I have a metal plate keepin my shoulder Together so weights really effect it if I do too much so have to be really careful and even cardio using my arms make it play up sometimes

.. So kinda just do free weights at my

Own pace and yeah I do squats x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> now thats hardcore!!! Iused to do cardio outside for whole of my last prep, but this time im in the gym...cos its warm...and im a perv


I wish i could gym more but working silly hours and being out the house 14hrs a day doesn't left much more

I can do ! Gym on my days off for sure tho and then running so keeping the cardio up! Mixing it up abit definitely been lucky with the weather in the early Mornings !xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Having a few days break and then ready to crack back on tomorrow for sure! 

Just over 5 weeks !x


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

hows it going hayley? still on the clen?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Afghan said:


> hows it going hayley? still on the clen?


Finished the Clen and back onto ECA which is due to end on weds but having 2 days clean and shall start again tomorrow on the Clen and T3 x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i an stopping ECA last week for ages now....I slept like the dead for about 4 days and ate like a king.....

U forget how good sleep is and how good food tastes off ephedrine....

I'm doing DnP in 3 days though ....10lb off in 2 weeks easy.....ripped to the bone


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

Uriel said:


> ripped to the bone


in your dreams? lolol. 10lbs aint much


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> in your dreams? lolol. 10lbs aint much


what the fuk do u know lol

i have already dropped from 18 stone 4 to 17 stone 4 last summer then to 16 stone 5 on dnp (at 16% bf).

now sitting at 16 st 3 (around 15% ish depending on measurements)and a further 10 lb loss o dnp will take me to 15.5 stone around 12% max (float from 10 to 12 as a guide 'd think) so shut your fuking cake hole lol

It aint ripped to the t1ts but it is exactly what i want to manipulate myself to xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

had a family party today and eat so much crap and then some more .. hung over feed me up for sure .. tomorrow i shall be back to normal gym in the AM and then back on the supps not sure to go clen t3 or ECA may mix them up abit x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Why is it after having a day of eating so much crap u instantly wake up feeling blotted extra chins and ugly

Feel so yukkie today and have a family

Meal to go to which I don't want to eat and I can't get out of altho I'm trying to think of a decent excuse :/


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

And breathe....

I think you should go today - and be controlled but enjoy it ? I always find my face looks really different the day after ive binged... Eyes/face looks puffy and horrible! drink lots of water it helps me!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Why is it after having a day of eating so much crap u instantly wake up feeling blotted extra chins and ugly
> 
> Feel so yukkie today and have a family
> 
> Meal to go to which I don't want to eat and I can't get out of altho I'm trying to think of a decent excuse :/


just enjoy the food , think about the fact its recharging ur batterys for the final big push starting 2m

how u doing apart from the not wanting to go the meal ??


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Why is it after having a day of eating so much crap u instantly wake up feeling blotted extra chins and ugly
> 
> Feel so yukkie today and have a family
> 
> Meal to go to which I don't want to eat and I can't get out of altho I'm trying to think of a decent excuse :/


Well known feeling... good thing is, it's mainly water retention due to extra carbs, so you'll be back to light and floaty in no time! 

Go to the meal, pick at the healthiest of foods and you'll be fine. If all food is unhealthy, be strong to refuse by saying I'm not eating that generally. I've been to meals where I've informed people that there are certain things I can't/don't eat and it has gone down fine.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

It's a 3 Courses Sunday lunch will be an option so il eat veg and meat and skip the others x x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds good! remember no bread or gravy


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

misshayley said:


> It's a 3 Courses Sunday lunch will be an option so il eat veg and meat and skip the others x x


 Sunday lunches cannot be opted out of, they are a beautiful tasty tradition, enjoy yourself and make up for it in the week. Whats the starter btw?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Massive fail..started main and sweet .. Was absolutely delicious however I've properly put on half a stone over the last 2 days ! Need to hammer the cardio water protein and veg for the nx few weeks!


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Massive fail..started main and sweet .. Was absolutely delicious however I've properly put on half a stone over the last 2 days ! Need to hammer the cardio water protein and veg for the nx few weeks!


Bet that hit the spot  Mmmm


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Honestly the way I feel right now I don't ever want to eat ever again!


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dont stress over it you gotta live a bit too. You deserve a treat after all the work you have put in so dont beat yourself up about it. Already achieved a lot in a short space of time so just think of how well you have done and enjoy your treat


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I feel a stone heavier just from drinking Friday night, buffet Saturday and then a meal today.. Haven't trained either! I feel yuk and my face / cheek feels swollen ! Totally gone off track and feel horrible for it .. Had a few days break off the supplements as well so need to start them again tomorrow and hopefully start over again and get training hard as time is running out !

5 weeks to go!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

your body need a little of that now and then and so does your psyche

sit on your @rese - pop a button and let your belly hang oung out and chill with some tv

tomorrow is another day and another week - and this is the life


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i hear that theres medical proof that t3 works better if you have it after enjoying a sweet and eca is like 3x more benifical after a 3 course meal so its win win

.

theres not any actual proof and the above statement may have been made up


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks guys u make me smile..

I need to tell myself it's okay to have these days as long as they don't happen all the time and I make up for it after instead of giving myself a hard time and thinking stupid things..

I need to be happy with myself no matter what size I am a few extra pounds is not going to make me a worse person :/


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Thanks guys u make me smile..
> 
> I need to tell myself it's okay to have these days as long as they don't happen all the time and I make up for it after instead of giving myself a hard time and thinking stupid things..
> 
> I need to be happy with myself no matter what size I am a few extra pounds is not going to make me a worse person :/


dont smile it will make ur puffy face worse :lol:

and its a lifestyle now chick, ur in it for the long haul arent you ???

if so u get a day a week to have a little cheat or 2 and u have been good for weeks and get down on ur self for a biscuit or anything so u have built up a few rewards

it could be worse u could be me.....i went to makro for my chicken cause im getting low

and ended up with:

1 box of cherry cola bottles

1 box of apple straw things by haribo

1 box of 40 rolls of soft mints

and a massive black forrest gateau for like 14 people

.........oh and they had run out of chcken so have to go back 2m so i think 2n is a mini cheat for me so just trying to get my chicken and pine apple down me while my cake defrosts then im going to look prego and i bet i feel worse than u do now haha


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea I am in for the long run but still feel yuk when I ate **** as I know I dont need it ..

Il keep going over and over the same situation until i learn my lesson.. Need to learn to have more control and on none diet days I don't have to eat it just because it's there and I can! Need to get rid of the urging to pig out! And if I do pig out don't go crazy!

I've eaten really clean all month and had really good skin and over the past few days from eating crap I've came out this morning in 2lumps on my

Chin!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

just get some perspective and realize that its going to be happenning - there is too much nice food out there to be good all the fkn time.....

if the odd pudding, ice cream, choccy bar and packet of jelly snakes (i try not to use me as an example but fail lol) gets eaten in a moment of naughtyness......i just chuckle and starte at my fat hairy belly telling myself theres even more of me to love now lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> just get some perspective and realize that its going to be happenning - there is too much nice food out there to be good all the fkn time.....
> 
> if the odd pudding, ice cream, choccy bar and packet of jelly snakes (i try not to use me as an example but fail lol) gets eaten in a moment of naughtyness......i just chuckle and starte at my fat hairy belly telling myself theres even more of me to love now lol


Ha I don't want a fat hairy belly tho!

Yea I know I'm just one extreme to the other there is never any middle ground with me! It's all or nothing literally !

Just got ready for work and my work trousers are so tight!! So bloated!

I'm on nights all this week which means I can train in the day..

Thinking a power walk or jog when I get home in the mornings and then sleep and then hit the gym before I go to work again..loads of cardio!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Ha I don't want a fat hairy belly tho!


lol - WTF weido lol

yeah its nor a great look lol....better when the pack is on parade lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> lol - WTF weido lol
> 
> yeah its nor a great look lol....better when the pack is on parade lol


Yeah it's definitely not a good luck!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Yea I am in for the long run but still feel yuk when I ate **** as I know I dont need it ..
> 
> Il keep going over and over the same situation until i learn my lesson.. Need to learn to have more control and on none diet days I don't have to eat it just because it's there and I can! Need to get rid of the urging to pig out! And if I do pig out don't go crazy!
> 
> ...


you DO need it tho it will stop u seeing food as the enemy and realise theres nothing to feel guilty about when u do have some nice food

and its not about control its about having a bit of normallity to the mad life we live

even the people with amazing bodies will have some nice food cause they know its not bad 

and look on the bright side ..............u have had good skin for the last 28 out of 30 days


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> you DO need it tho it will stop u seeing food as the enemy and realise theres nothing to feel guilty about when u do have some nice food
> 
> and its not about control its about having a bit of normallity to the mad life we live
> 
> ...


I do get mad at myself I need to learn to have more control and to dig deeper when I feel weak.. Arrrgghhh it's all Bloody silly emotions I can do anything , be anything it's all within me i just gotta let it out and roll with it


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I do get mad at myself I need to learn to have more control and to dig deeper when I feel weak.. Arrrgghhh it's all Bloody silly emotions I can do anything , be anything it's all within me i just gotta let it out and roll with it


why tho were u tho only one who ate???

i bet everyone else had 3 courses and u said the food was nice . and everyone was having a laugh and a good time??

so what is there to get mad at urself for ???

why do u need to feel guilty or "need to dig deep" or "have more control" you will be back training 2m so all is good !

if u decide to not eat or rack urself with guilt everytime u do eat how are u supposed to progress ??

but ur right u can do anything


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I took the all or nothing approach when I first start losing the lard and found that while I got the results it just fvcked with my head whenever the guys wanted to go out and grab a bite to eat or do anything that messed with my diet plans, since I've eased up a bit I've still been losing at a good rate but I'm much happier knowing I can pop out for some food at a pub or whatever without racking myself with guilt.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Right time to get back on track - finished my night took the dog on a 2 mile power walk, going to sleep and then hit the gym again before work .. My diet this week consists of grapefruit, tuna, chicken, grean veg nothing else! plenty of green tea and Clen/t3/caffeine this week !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Right time to get back on track - finished my night took the dog on a 2 mile power walk, going to sleep and then hit the gym again before work .. My diet this week consists of grapefruit, tuna, chicken, grean veg nothing else! plenty of green tea and Clen/t3/caffeine this week !


You rate the green tea? I found it did fu.ck all so i just stuck with coffee.....in sugar free red bull (actually the fake cheap tescos own red bull :lol: )


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You rate the green tea? I found it did fu.ck all so i just stuck with coffee.....in sugar free red bull (actually the fake cheap tescos own red bull :lol: )


To be honest when im on it im on it properly so i cant really tell what works and what doesnt as when i do everything right eg diet/exercise/supps the weight falls off... if i relax one of them then i dont normally see any changes but when im pulling everything in from every direction i normally do well. x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Good day so far ate super clean grapefruit green veg and chicken Im on nights so shall eat something later.. 60mins cardio and a 2mile power walk this morning ! I've burnt off more cals then I've consumed so far


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay on the clean eating today!  has the yuckyness gone away from the carb fest ? 

I still envy you on the cardio... I honestly can only last 15 minutes i need tips! tips!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

You've got an iPhone haven't u ? Can U get wifi where u train ? Download iplayer or 4od and watch something or even YouTube something .. Music or audio books or ukm whist ur there it will soon pass the time 

Termination to beat the hate of Cardio

Will work.. Play a mind game with yourself prove to yourself u can do cardio and once u have set yourself a target like 20 mins bike 30 mins cross trainer ul feel so satisfied you have done it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Good cardio session the last 2 days .. Trying to eat more yesterday I finished on:

Cals 1622

800 burnt off cardio

Protein:98g

Fat:55g

Carb:180g

Anyone got any adjustments I should be making or aiming for?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Also one thing ive been noticing is my sugar in take is waaaay to high although these sugars are natural through fruit .. Grapefruit is the main one 12g in 1/2 a grapefruit. Going to try cut out all fruit for one day maybe just an apple and then see what my sugar tallys at


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Strawberries and melon have the lowest sugar


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Strawberries and melon have the lowest sugar


Yea strawberries look like the best option!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Id go with water melon. If you stick them in the freezer for an hour theyre gret


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Id go with water melon. If you stick them in the freezer for an hour theyre gret


looking back at the stats on my food intake app some days i was having double the amount of sugar, its set at 40gs a day but with all the fruit i eat it was shockingly high! surely im not going to lose weight if my sugar is too high? altho its nature sugar ?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

This is what I ended up yesterday managed to get the sugar under control

Cal:1164

(burnt off around 600 with cardio)

Prot:128g

Carb:55g

Fat:32g


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Fructose from fruit can actually be one of the worst things when it comes to stopping you losing weight as the body can only use it to refill liver glycogen, not liver and muscle glycogen so once your liver stores are full it can end up being stored as fat.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

What blitz said, although a small piece around the time of your workout isnt so bad. Try substituting for more green vegs.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i do love fruit but didnt realise exactly how much sugar is in it.. grapefruit is like 24g shocking!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

try cutting out as much sugar (even natural) and excess fats ( so just the fats in meats and fish)as possible for a few weeks. Keep your carbs in small regular (every 2-3 hours) amounts. This will force your body to use stored bodyfat as energy. You will feel more lathargic and weaked than normal. This is fine, its just because the stored fats are a crap source of energy as they could of been there for years.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/kris-gethin-12-week-daily-trainer.html

That really works. I shifted so much fat with the programme and diet.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hah i did love watching that Kris gethin series learned alot there. Lays things out nice and simple. Though isnt it aimed more towards blokes?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank u il have a read later on as I'm on nights atm..will kill me not to eat fruit but as long as I stay under my daily levels (40g) I should be okay, had a banana after my work out as I felt light headed :/ other than that sugar will be low.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Well this week has gone really well.. looking at everything im eating.. trying to get all my levels right. low sugar, low fats etc .. still not getting enough calories tho around 1200 each day altho one day i got it upto 1600 but i had done loads of training that day! .. trying to eat more buy keep within my sugars .. protein is high carbs v low, sugar low and fats low! trying to eat more but cautious of going over on my sugar etc

Todays example:

Cals: 1044

Fat:20g

Prot:160g

Carb:54g

sugar:29

todays meals

Breakfast- 20g oats / 3 ehh whites + 1 yoke scrambled

Lunch: tuna 200g , 100g cottage cheese, spinach tomatoes cucumber

Dinner: chicken broc green beans.

Snack: teaspoon peanut butter + 100g natural fat free yogurt

Anyone got any tips on meals to get these improved?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Well this week has gone really well.. looking at everything im eating.. trying to get all my levels right. low sugar, low fats etc .. still not getting enough calories tho around 1200 each day altho one day i got it upto 1600 but i had done loads of training that day! .. trying to eat more buy keep within my sugars .. protein is high carbs v low, sugar low and fats low! trying to eat more but cautious of going over on my sugar etc
> 
> Todays example:
> 
> ...


Diet is not my strong point, and today i've not eaten much more cals than that tbh... when i cut i cut hard!

Just keep doing what you're doing if the results are coming off, but remember you can't eat like that forever


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Just ate a little more ended up on this today total 1263 cals


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Well I havent weighted myself for 10 days so decided to jump on the scales.. Only lost -1 in 10 days :/ but I did go crazy last Friday Saturday and Sunday :/ so I've prob lost what I gained and then -1 .. Going to try and increase the Clen to see if it gives me a boost!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Well I havent weighted myself for 10 days so decided to jump on the scales.. Only lost -1 in 10 days :/ but I did go crazy last Friday Saturday and Sunday :/ so I've prob lost what I gained and then -1 .. Going to try and increase the Clen to see if it gives me a boost!


if that is 1lb of fat then that is good hayley so no need for the :/

thats 3lb a month and means not water so wont just fly back on.

I los 6lb since sunday and ill be glad if 1/2lb of that is fat!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea I know it's still in the minus and it's all going the right way! I only got strict again from Monday so it's only been 4 full days! When I've done a full week / 10 days il check again! Xxx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Yea I know it's still in the minus and it's all going the right way! I only got strict again from Monday so it's only been 4 full days! When I've done a full week / 10 days il check again! Xxx


Strict in the week. fun at the weekends (within reason). How it should be imo for casual trainers.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Strict in the week. fun at the weekends (within reason). How it should be imo for casual trainers.


Yeah that makes a lot of sense although I have too many extra pounds I want to lose so have to be strict. Xx


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just have one day then. Don't go too mad, just 3 meals you really fancy, so cooked breakfast, nice lunch, take away at night


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RACK said:


> Just have one day then. Don't go too mad, just 3 meals you really fancy, so cooked breakfast, nice lunch, take away at night


Yea I'm goin to have a little treat on Sunday and then diet all week then nx Sunday got a family meal so nice roast and pudding


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hayyyyleyy.

I say go for a takeaway.

Indian.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Thank u il have a read later on as I'm on nights atm..will kill me not to eat fruit but as long as I stay under my daily levels (40g) I should be okay, had a banana after my work out as I felt light headed :/ other than that sugar will be low.


Try blending your banana with some protein powder and whizzing it up makes a nice consistency thick milkshake, an awesome snack!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Hayyyyleyy.
> 
> I say go for a takeaway.
> 
> Indian.


I had last fri sat sun eating everything thing so def don't need take away! I've ate clean all week but today me and my mum went shoppin but I ate omelette and salad whist we were or but we stopped for a coffee and ha some cake :/ I was going to have a little treat on Sunday but decided to have my little treat (cake) today but all my other meals have been clean!

Have been through all my traveling clothes and been shopping and I look shockingly horrid in my beach wear / shorts.. My shoulders/back and waist isn't too bad but my middle is so chunky I look disgusting in a bikini but I can't do any more then what I. Am going just up cardio even more.. Make sure I eat clean and take plenty of fat burners !


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm sure you don't look horrid or disgusting in your bikini etc. You just want to be slimmer/leaner than you are, which is common to all of us. Just look how far you've come on your weightloss journey. You are doing amazingly well and are inspirational


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Crystalpippa said:


> I'm sure you don't look horrid or disgusting in your bikini etc. You just want to be slimmer/leaner than you are, which is common to all of us. Just look how far you've come on your weightloss journey. You are doing amazingly well and are inspirational


no honestly it isnt a pretty sight but im trying not to get too hung up around it.. im hoping il lose weigh as i travel especially in thailand as i have alot of exploring to do and shall be on my feet alot and the food is completely different but still gotta be careful as i wont be cooking for myself


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

My sisters been to thailand/laos/cambodia etc etc for 3 months and she lost alot of weight due to the diet! and all the exploring too! so it seems the norm!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> My sisters been to thailand/laos/cambodia etc etc for 3 months and she lost alot of weight due to the diet! and all the exploring too! so it seems the norm!


 this is what I'm hoping for! I've just made all my meals for tomorrow working all weekend booooo! How was your Indian?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Good cardio session the last 2 days .. Trying to eat more yesterday I finished on:
> 
> Cals 1622
> 
> ...


IMO your diet is FAR to high in carbs.

You need to up your protein and drop your carbs 180g is alot for females


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MissBC said:


> IMO your diet is FAR to high in carbs.
> 
> You need to up your protein and drop your carbs 180g is alot for females


you know what i dont even know how i managed to get it that high on that day! looking back over the last week im anything between 40-60gs carbs but n this one way it was very high! shall look back and post that days worth of food and see what i need to take out! xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Think i found what made it so high on that day

1/2 grapefruit : 30g carb

broccoli 220g : 11.8g carbs - altho this is wrong i have now scanned the packet and its came up with the right stats

banana: 27g

grapes: 10g

that alone = almost 80g!

think the lesson here is not to eat to much fruit .. whist i have cut out for the past few days due to the amount of sugar! and want to keep it to 30g a day of sugar!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Also taking eca AND clen with t3 at the same time .. good idea or bad? will it speed things up?!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Personally I'd see how you go without them, your young, determined. I hate how people turn to stuff like this. Again, my opinion and that counts for nout! Ha.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Also taking eca AND clen with t3 at the same time .. good idea or bad? will it speed things up?!


BAD bad idea.... this process is NOT quick unfortunately, you cant speed things up, you need to put the effort in and be patient. U need to make sure your diet is in check and your training/cardio is spot on and then ONLY THEN should you start introducing one other factor... not all 3?

What happens when your body gets used to taking all 3? yep they wont work

I would say cut them out all together, get the diet and training and cardio as it should be and then maybe in a months time or something start to introduce ONE additional factor in small amounts. You are going to burn out your adrenal system so fast its not funny and then nothing will work

Happy body will be a healthy one

An over stimulated exhausted body will NOT give you what you want


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MissBC said:


> BAD bad idea.... this process is NOT quick unfortunately, you cant speed things up, you need to put the effort in and be patient. U need to make sure your diet is in check and your training/cardio is spot on and then ONLY THEN should you start introducing one other factor... not all 3?
> 
> What happens when your body gets used to taking all 3? yep they wont work
> 
> ...


thanks  PM your way .. i have 4 weeks left and want to try and do what i can in that time xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Personally I'd see how you go without them, your young, determined. I hate how people turn to stuff like this. Again, my opinion and that counts for nout! Ha.


Yeh I know I need to give them a break, not taking anything now going to crack on with my diet see what happens !


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Also any advise on a 4 week program would be ace! Amount of prot/carb/fat/sugar grams I should be aiming for etc


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Yeh I know I need to give them a break, not taking anything now going to crack on with my diet see what happens !


I'm glad - too many people turn to what they think is a quick fix and because so many 'options' are accepted by the forums majority, especially people new to the forum, people feel they can jump on the bandwagon and work their way through a list of 'help'.

Whilst some are fine some can be dangerous. Good luck x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Glassback said:


> I'm glad - too many people turn to what they think is a quick fix and because so many 'options' are accepted by the forums majority, especially people new to the forum, people feel they can jump on the bandwagon and work their way through a list of 'help'.
> 
> Whilst some are fine some can be dangerous. Good luck x


they did work at the beginning my list cycle of ECA i dropped alot and then my first cycle of clen/ t3 i dropped alot as well ! but not alot has happened since then really and its been a good few weeks.. so many drop them, let my body readjust and then add them at a later date


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I had last fri sat sun eating everything thing so def don't need take away! I've ate clean all week but today me and my mum went shoppin but I ate omelette and salad whist we were or but we stopped for a coffee and ha some cake :/ I was going to have a little treat on Sunday but decided to have my little treat (cake) today but all my other meals have been clean!
> 
> Have been through all my traveling clothes and been shopping and I look shockingly horrid in my beach wear / shorts.. My shoulders/back and waist isn't too bad but my middle is so chunky I look disgusting in a bikini but I can't do any more then what I. Am going just up cardio even more.. Make sure I eat clean and take plenty of fat burners !


Hayley, shut the fuc.k up, you do not look disgusting and I can assure you no one will be thinking that. You can improve yeah, but stop beating yourself up. It's not good for you. I've been down that road!

End of the day, weight is still coming off. Keep pushing and it will continue.

Oh and cut carbs from first meal and up protein in that meal.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hayley, shut the fuc.k up, you do not look disgusting and I can assure you no one will be thinking that. You can improve yeah, but stop beating yourself up. It's not good for you. I've been down that road!
> 
> End of the day, weight is still coming off. Keep pushing and it will continue.
> 
> Oh and cut carbs from first meal and up protein in that meal.


 U know what it's like when u u look into the mirror in next to nothing clothing and see loads of your body u hate :/ u don't feel pretty at all! But everything else you said is right need on the diet and training and see what happens.xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> U know what it's like when u u look into the mirror in next to nothing clothing and see loads of your body u hate :/ u don't feel pretty at all! But everything else you said is right need on the diet and training and see what happens.xx


Hayley, have you seen how good u look! Of course I don't know what that's like hahaha!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hayley, have you seen how good u look! Of course I don't know what that's like hahaha!!!


. Haha I want to get to the stage when I look in the mirror and think yes u have. Good body! What does what feel like? Haha. X


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> . Haha I want to get to the stage when I look in the mirror and think yes u have. Good body! What does what feel like? Haha. X


Repped ya!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Going for a run this morning with out supplements was haaaaaard! :/


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Repped ya!


Nice one Serrie!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

My second run today without and supplements ! 3 days without any boosters and it actually does feel good , going to have at least 2 weeks clean and then crack on with the Clen/t3 for

2 weeks and that's it time to go exploring the world!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> My second run today without and supplements ! 3 days without any boosters and it actually does feel good , *going to have at least 2 weeks clean *and then crack on with the Clen/t3 for
> 
> 2 weeks and that's it time to go exploring the world!


clean....wtf is that


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> clean....wtf is that


I knooooo I've been taking either ECA or Clen / t3 since mid dec everyday! .. This week is just me my diet and my training lets see how we go... Xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

two runs in a day?? Crazy woman (respect and reps!) How far did you run?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> two runs in a day?? Crazy woman (respect and reps!) How far did you run?


Whoops I think I worded that wrong :/ I mean ive ran twice without supps once yesterday and then again today..today 3miles fasted  xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Woohoo my bum is definitely Getting smaller


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Getting slimmer


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Getting slimmer


We cant tell with all them clothes on


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Getting slimmer


looking very nice


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> We cant tell with all them clothes on


Haha nice try


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Haha nice try


PM recieved hayley, cheers ;~)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Look good, bet you're feeling great aren't ya


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

next stop bikini beach


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> PM recieved hayley, cheers ;~)


 and again nice try!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RACK said:


> Look good, bet you're feeling great aren't ya


yea i am  this week has been a really good week! shall weigh myself tomorrow and see what ive managed to get off  x


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

keep going skinny :thumbup1:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

simmonds87 said:


> *Don't* go loose it all! - Us men like a bit of Jlo bum...


definatly.... nice to have something there to grab


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

simmonds87 said:


> *Don't* go loose it all! - Us men like a bit of Jlo bum...


dont worry i wont lose it all, still have my curves and still carrying alot of my weight in my middle area! was pretty happy with that pic definitely a massive improvement xx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

misshayley said:


> I knooooo I've been taking either ECA or Clen / t3 since mid dec everyday! .. This week is just me my diet and my training lets see how we go... Xxx


They wont have been working and you will have been exhausting your thyroid so i doubt they would even be working anymore if ur still taking them and you can see just how used to them your body is as you found cardio really hard without them? surely that should ring alarm bells babe?

You need to just get your diet in check and up the cardio, sorry to sound harsh but stop relying on a massive combination of drugs to get your results

You can do it without them or atleast work your ass off literally for a good month or so before even THINKING about anything else and only when that starts to stall should you use anything artificial..... give your body a break from all the stimulation


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MissBC said:


> They wont have been working and you will have been exhausting your thyroid so i doubt they would even be working anymore if ur still taking them and you can see just how used to them your body is as you found cardio really hard without them? surely that should ring alarm bells babe?
> 
> You need to just get your diet in check and up the cardio, sorry to sound harsh but stop relying on a massive combination of drugs to get your results
> 
> You can do it without them or atleast work your ass off literally for a good month or so before even THINKING about anything else and only when that starts to stall should you use anything artificial..... give your body a break from all the stimulation


Thanks for your input Miss.. I have eat clean all week upped the cardio altho

Monday and Tuesday was a little hard training with no extra boosts but feel better for it


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> dont worry i wont lose it all, still have my curves and still carrying alot of my weight in my middle area! was pretty happy with that pic definitely a massive improvement xx


good to hear  and yeah, youre doing really great


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

hey just had a catch up again and couldnt see the pic on my phone so just remembered to have a look while laptops still on ( thats worded better than how it was going to sound haha)

but have to agree with P.H.M.G although prob not in the context he was trying to get things BUT u know what im going to say....u have to to many clothes on BUT CAN SEE U DO LOOK SLIMMER in ur pic, before u think im being a d1ck,try doing the pics in the shorts and top u did the other pics in

i think u will be suprised at the diff between the pics

but keep up the good work and stay of the stims for another few weeks


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> hey just had a catch up again and couldnt see the pic on my phone so just remembered to have a look while laptops still on ( thats worded better than how it was going to sound haha)
> 
> but have to agree with P.H.M.G although prob not in the context he was trying to get things BUT u know what im going to say....u have to to many clothes on BUT CAN SEE U DO LOOK SLIMMER in ur pic, before u think im being a d1ck,try doing the pics in the shorts and top u did the other pics in
> 
> ...


Haha I was just getting ready for the gym and was looking in the mirror so thought I'd take a photo I was going to take my clothes off ! But I know what u mean maybe in a week or so after another hard week of cardio and good diet! Il weigh myself tomorrow and see how I've done this week and let u know  x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

misshayley said:


> This is what I ended up yesterday managed to get the sugar under control
> 
> Cal:1164
> 
> ...


Is this an app for iphone Hayley??

Your doing great, love your enthusiasm and committment. Keep it up!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is this an app for iphone Hayley??
> 
> Your doing great, love your enthusiasm and committment. Keep it up!!


yes, myfitnesspal highly recommended! - and thanks for your motivation, it makes me know i have a great support network  xxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

misshayley said:


> yes, myfitnesspal highly recommended! - and thanks for your motivation, it makes me know i have a great support network  xxx


Ill get it now    thanks for that. Is it easy to use?

And yep!! LOTS of support on here to help you, your doing great already.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> hey just had a catch up again and couldnt see the pic on my phone so just remembered to have a look while laptops still on ( thats worded better than how it was going to sound haha)
> 
> but have to agree with P.H.M.G although prob not in the context he was trying to get things BUT u know what im going to say....u have to to many clothes on BUT CAN SEE U DO LOOK SLIMMER in ur pic, before u think im being a d1ck,try doing the pics in the shorts and top u did the other pics in
> 
> ...


look at you brown nosing :lol:

You can put it as nicely as you want but you are being just as pervy as me...BUSTED!! (thats what i go to school for  )


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Haha I was just getting ready for the gym and was looking in the mirror so thought I'd take a photo I was going to take my clothes off ! But I know what u mean maybe in a week or so after another hard week of cardio and good diet! Il weigh myself tomorrow and see how I've done this week and let u know  x


yeah well ive just cleared my pms so yeah any pics were ur taking ur clothes off .......... ;-)

i mean err yeah keep ur the good work  x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> look at you brown nosing :lol:
> 
> You can put it as nicely as you want but you are being just as pervy as me...BUSTED!! (thats what i go to school for  )


i wasnt brown nosing i was being supportive 

but yeah cant kid a kidder ey pal


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill get it now    thanks for that. Is it easy to use?
> 
> And yep!! LOTS of support on here to help you, your doing great already.


ha if i can use it anyone can  .. yea its nice and simple, just put in your stats and goals etc and it sets your daily in take, also there is a barcode scanner that is great for scanning all your labeled food  xx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im more looking for something to log my food not something to give me my macros for the day?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im more looking for something to log my food not something to give me my macros for the day?


i have a log for my food...

...it sits in the toilet twice a day.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im more looking for something to log my food not something to give me my macros for the day?


yeah it does all of that  its good to look back at what u have eaten and tweak it ! x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

misshayley said:


> yeah it does all of that  its good to look back at what u have eaten and tweak it ! x


Nice one  Will get it when i get home and on the wi fi. Thanks


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I know u lot are going to say too many clothes still but this is me today! Bum has definitely got smaller  still carrying far too much chunk on my hips and tummy but it's coming off slowly!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not too many clothes, you post picutres that your comfortable with.

A vast improvement, and it can only get better  Wait until your strutting round with the body youve achieved through hard work, think of the end goal to keep motivated.

Best save some money up too for an entire new wardrobe, its not cheap doing this ya know!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Well I shall be living in oz soon so I'm sure il be in vests and shorts/skirts a lot anyway! Hehe xxx


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I know u lot are going to say too many clothes still but this is me today! Bum has definitely got smaller  still carrying far too much chunk on my hips and tummy but it's coming off slowly!


GEEEZ whats with all the clothes 

but serious u seem to be doing good

did u have a weigh yet ??


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> GEEEZ whats with all the clothes
> 
> but serious u seem to be doing good
> 
> did u have a weigh yet ??


Shall do it tomorrow morning as I've been on nights and not slept yet today so waiting for the morning when my body is at its natural form x


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hot....& getting hotter!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Hot....& getting hotter!!!


  getting there!x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Just caught up with this thread. Must say you are doing really well!! Massive well done!! X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Shall do it tomorrow morning as I've been on nights and not slept yet today so waiting for the morning when my body is at its natural form x


yeah no worries i couldnt remember if u had said 2m but then when i saw the pics i didnt know if u had managed to refrain from jumpin on


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Just caught up with this thread. Must say you are doing really well!! Massive well done!! X


Thank you! Can't wait for a treat meal Tomorrow been looking forward to it all week!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Thank you! Can't wait for a treat meal Tomorrow been looking forward to it all week!


Ooo sounds good what you having? I have treat meals all the time! The more you have the less special they feel though


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! What a huge difference in the new pictures! well done H!

Whats the cheatmeal gonna be tomorro ??? Schmert hair btw


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Wow! What a huge difference in the new pictures! well done H!
> 
> Whats the cheatmeal gonna be tomorro ??? Schmert hair btw


Ha my hair is a mess ATM! Need it doing before I go away so saving it for then! Cheat meal is a mummy's roast with all the trimming and pudding! And maybe some chocolate


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Ha my hair is a mess ATM! Need it doing before I go away so saving it for then! Cheat meal is a mummy's roast with all the trimming and pudding! And maybe some chocolate


If its a cheat meal then chocolate is a must!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

H10dst said:


> If its a cheat meal then chocolate is a must!!!


I want to try the new kitkat chunkys!

May have treat myself  x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I want to try the new kitkat chunkys!
> 
> May have treat myself  x


Yes double choc kit Kat!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Yes double choc kit Kat!!


haha thats the one i picked up in the shop, altho i know the peanut butter one will be my fave!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Galaxy all the way.

And a huge bag of kettle Malt vinegar... Mouth wattering thinking of them!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Galaxy all the way.
> 
> And a huge bag of kettle Malt vinegar... Mouth wattering thinking of them!


decided to have the kitkat with a cuppa coffee and MOTD time  xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

hmmmm well.... i got on the scales and apparently im 2lb heavier :/ eeekkk ... altho ive worked my ass off all week with the cardio and diet .. i know for a fact my clothes are loser and i just tried on a pair of shorts that i brought for my travels and they fit better more then they did last week .. i had a little treat last night a crisp sandwich and a new bits of chocolate but surely that wont undo all my hard work over the week!?

mums cooking a big roast with got a yummy pudding that im now concerned about eating but im going to go for a run in a minute to make up for it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

misshayley said:


> hmmmm well.... i got on the scales and apparently im 2lb heavier :/ eeekkk ... altho ive worked my ass off all week with the cardio and diet .. i know for a fact my clothes are loser and i just tried on a pair of shorts that i brought for my travels and they fit better more then they did last week .. i had a little treat last night a crisp sandwich and a new bits of chocolate but surely that wont undo all my hard work over the week!?
> 
> mums cooking a big roast with got a yummy pudding that im now concerned about eating but im going to go for a run in a minute to make up for it!


From experience hun, having a cheat meal shows on the scales the next day but without sounding crude after having a bowel movement it tends to disappear (I apologise if that was unecessary for most to hear)  . I wouldn't let it get you too downbeat as if you've worked your ass off and are seeing changes then surely that says more than what the scales are? I think hats off to you if your clothes are looser and you're feeling better. I have a habit of beating myself up when the scales don't show what I want them to but don't let it alter any progress you're making - seriously. 

If you're concerned about indulging in the roast and a yummy pudding then don't not have any but maybe don't have as much as you planned to, but at the same time I really don't think it will make much difference honestly especially if you're torturing yourself with another run :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah i know you are right, and i havent been to the toilet today either.. i dont live my the scales buts its always nice when u see them go down! i might try and weigh myself mid week when ive been eating consistently clean and trained hard, i havent trained since thurs so could do with a run really, so that will be 5 days training this week! i do run alot as its easier to fit into my day but next week il be able to to go the gym more which i prefer! also i have fasted cardio planned for the week 5.30am runs  xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

misshayley said:


> yeah i know you are right, and i havent been to the toilet today either.. i dont live my the scales buts its always nice when u see them go down! i might try and weigh myself mid week when ive been eating consistently clean and trained hard, i havent trained since thurs so could do with a run really, so that will be 5 days training this week! i do run alot as its easier to fit into my day but next week il be able to to go the gym more which i prefer! *also i have fasted cardio planned for the week 5.30am runs*  xx


Fasted Cardio is a new concept to me, I only discovered it yesterday when someone mentioned it on my journal but after looking into it it does sound good. Considering trying it on Tuesday but I'll see how I feel after tomorrows weights session.

I have a habit of weighing myself every day which I know is going to have to stop. Perhaps 3 -4 times a week is healthier. See how you go + enjoy your meal today. Sounds yummy! :drool:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah as bru'barbie says ur prob just full of sh1t hahaha

But I wouldn't worry it could be anything ! As u say ur clothes look and fit better so ur moving in the right direction and u know it so no feeling bad about it !!

Remember 1 day doesn't affect ur life!!

Have a big ass Sunday dinner with all the good bits and a nice pudding , and this line isn't ment to make u feel bad but to make u realise it's just a cheat. But if u wake up in the morn and feel fat and bloated just remember u have been storing the energy u need to be able to power urself when ur diet is clean the rest of the week 

Come tue u will be looking even better than u do now and won't even need to worry about a lb or 2

You have come a long way and look great enjoy the cheat u have been craving :-D

Xxx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

well i feel better after a few miles run! and will enjoy my dinner!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> well i feel better after a few miles run! and will enjoy my dinner!


good , saves me having to shout at you hahaha  ........i mean errrr


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> good , saves me having to shout at you hahaha  ........i mean errrr


 omg dinner was amazing!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> good , saves me having to shout at you hahaha  ........i mean errrr


I know ! I pushed myself a little further on my run as well .. Need to either sort out having a cheat day an NOT feeling bad for it or get rid of the urge to cheat!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

A diet has to have some element of enjoyment in it or its almost certainly gonna fail... don't feel guilty for the odd nice tasting treat, if diet is mostly clean and calorie controlled the body will handle it fine. Better to have a diet that's 80% perfect that you can stick to than one that's 99% perfect but is so horrid you can only stick to it for three weeks!!!

Is all about being happy as well as healthy.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

2lbs gain, dotn worry about it weight loss isnt as simple as losing x amount each weeks....its like a zig-zag line, you have your ups and downs...but aslong as you mate progress thats what matters :turned:

Have i said how hot your looking Hayley? :innocent:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> 2lbs gain, dotn worry about it weight loss isnt as simple as losing x amount each weeks....its like a zig-zag line, you have your ups and downs...but aslong as you mate progress thats what matters :turned:
> 
> Have i said how hot your looking Hayley? :innocent:


im not hot, but getting there once my tummy goes in and my hips smaller il look a lot better!

I have dieted hard and worked out and then 2lb gain but im not letting it effect me as i know ive worked hard  and had a good run today and made sure i enjoyed my dinner! altho im one of these people who once i start getting crap i dont know where to stop! so now ive had my dinner and pudding i need to not eat anything more else i be doomed


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I know ! I pushed myself a little further on my run as well .. Need to either sort out having a cheat day an NOT feeling bad for it or get rid of the urge to cheat!


Yeah it's sorting out the mind / food like I think , there's no need to feel guilty . It's about enjoying life would u rather be unhappy and not like straying from ur diet through fear of what if u don't stop eating rubbish ( which u won't do )

Or train and be able to go for some nice food a few drinks and decide to have a pudding but be happy with urself cause u know how to balance things out .

Ur better thinking , I better run that little longer so I CAN HAVE A TREAT rather than I BEST NOT HAVE A TREAT CAUSE ILL FEEL GUILTY

Ur embarking on a trip were the world is urs and can go anywere and do anything

Live it to the fullest don't worry about the little things


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Yeah it's sorting out the mind / food like I think , there's no need to feel guilty . It's about enjoying life would u rather be unhappy and not like straying from ur diet through fear of what if u don't stop eating rubbish ( which u won't do )
> 
> Or train and be able to go for some nice food a few drinks and decide to have a pudding but be happy with urself cause u know how to balance things out .
> 
> ...


yeah i know i have to enjoy these things .. Im a little anixous on whats to come tho .. i have 7 weeks traveling around asia and bali and then over to oz .. once im in oz il be in one place from may til xmas so il train again and get to the gym .. im sure in thailand with all the fresh food as long as im sensible 80% of the time i should keep the weight off... the food will be fresh and il be exploring a lot x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> yeah i know i have to enjoy these things .. Im a little anixous on whats to come tho .. i have 7 weeks traveling around asia and bali and then over to oz .. once im in oz il be in one place from may til xmas so il train again and get to the gym .. im sure in thailand with all the fresh food as long as im sensible 80% of the time i should keep the weight off... the food will be fresh and il be exploring a lot x


well i think every one loses weight in asia haha but yeah im sure u will be able to get good food cause if will be super cheap any way

and yeah once u get to oz u will be more settled in things and will slide back into training with no problem

but nothing to be anixous about u have this nailed now 

plus as u say u will be walking loads and keeping busy


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> well i think every one loses weight in asia haha but yeah im sure u will be able to get good food cause if will be super cheap any way
> 
> and yeah once u get to oz u will be more settled in things and will slide back into training with no problem
> 
> ...


Yeah reading back it's only 7 weeks ! Then il be in oz so it's not like I'm going up forever , it's just a short period of my life

Think the main thing has been education myself and now I've done that I can take that anywhere with me x x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Yeah reading back it's only 7 weeks ! Then il be in oz so it's not like I'm going up forever , it's just a short period of my life
> 
> Think the main thing has been education myself and now I've done that I can take that anywhere with me x x


see ur doing loads better than u give urself credit for .

and yeah once u have learned its with u for good, plus were only the net away


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> see ur doing loads better than u give urself credit for .
> 
> and yeah once u have learned its with u for good, plus were only the net away


And I have my iPhone and taking my mac book so I shall let u know how I'm getting on and spam u with photos of my travels


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I know ! I pushed myself a little further on my run as well .. Need to either sort out having a cheat day an NOT feeling bad for it or get rid of the urge to cheat!


I had a tub of Ben & Jerrys phish food Friday night and got up Saturday morning and did fasted cardio even though it was a rest day as I felt guilty :0/


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

big ste said:


> I had a tub of Ben & Jerrys phish food Friday night and got up Saturday morning and did fasted cardio even though it was a rest day as I felt guilty :0/


 I know that feeling ! Today is my only day off work and I wanted to spend the whole day resting but seeing as I have in to temptation last night and had a few treats and knowing I was going to have a big roast and pudding today I had to do something to make up for it! Feel better for it tho as I suffer from guilt a lot! So now I've ran kinda eased it a little x x


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

misshayley said:


> omg dinner was amazing!


Id destroy that muthafcuker twice over, make me wanna go and bankrupt Tobey carvery


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> Id destroy that muthafcuker twice over, make me wanna go and bankrupt Tobey carvery


It was beaut! I said to my mum I want a proper roast dinner before I go traveling and she made me one


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Good run this morning 3miles 5:30 start definitely start the week as u mean to go on!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Also those +2lb is down to my lady time should of realised before!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Also those +2lb is down to my lady time should of realised before!


Lady time?....is this when girls get together and talk crap...like really boring crap. So crap in fact all of them are bored!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lady time?....is this when girls get together and talk crap...like really boring crap. So crap in fact all of them are bored!!


What like all the time??


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lady time?....is this when girls get together and talk crap...like really boring crap. So crap in fact all of them are bored!!


Time of the month stupid!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Time of the month stupid!


Stupid time of the month? Isn't that everyday for women


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

H10dst said:


> Stupid time of the month? Isn't that everyday for women


Usually when they're around men, as they dumb them down completely :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Good run this morning 3miles 5:30 start definitely start the week as u mean to go on!


Wow! Determination for you. I'm hoping to take a leaf out of your book tomorrow and get up early to do some cardio...God help me!



misshayley said:


> Also those +2lb is down to my lady time should of realised before!


Know that feeling hun :wacko:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, I'm loving the new pic, hood included!! :cool2:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Wow, I'm loving the new pic, hood included!! :cool2:


Pretty cool isn't it


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Usually when they're around men, as they dumb them down completely :tongue:


I wouldn't say women dumb men down too much? Well not on purpose anyway


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Wow! Determination for you. I'm hoping to take a leaf out of your book tomorrow and get up early to do some cardio...God help me!
> 
> Know that feeling hun :wacko:


Being a woman is hard work at those stupid times of the month totally Bloated and feeling yuk :/

Another run tomorrow morning 3miles again sets u up for that day  x x x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Us men have to to shave, Stop moaning ppssstttttt.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Us men have to to shave, Stop moaning ppssstttttt.


Fukk off we shave a lot more than men! Legs arm pits and other parts!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

your pics are looking really good, Hayley. you can really see the difference. How much weight have you lost since Boxing Day then? If you had to say what shifts the weight the fastest for you, what would it be?

Subbed, BTW


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> your pics are looking really good, Hayley. you can really see the difference. How much weight have you lost since Boxing Day then? If you had to say what shifts the weight the fastest for you, what would it be?
> 
> Subbed, BTW


Lost around a stone and a half

Since Xmas..I wouldn't say it's one certain thing is doing everything right at the same time and being Constant with it x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

you going to keep dropping in to UK-M on your travels? You must be counting down now


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hayley 1.5 stone since xmas is amazing... you have totally beat me.... Ive lost 2lbs since xmas.... Lol!

happy valentines btw... it sucks being single eh ?  x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> you going to keep dropping in to UK-M on your travels? You must be counting down now


if course i will  i have my iphone and macbook so shall have internet access..im relaying on it to keep in touch with everyone and if anyone wants to add me on fb to look at my pics and what im up to im happy for people i spoke to to add me  xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Hayley 1.5 stone since xmas is amazing... you have totally beat me.... Ive lost 2lbs since xmas.... Lol!
> 
> happy valentines btw... it sucks being single eh ?  x


thanks lewi happy valentines to you as well sweetheart and yeah ur right it does suck being single, tucked up in bed with a cuppa coffee teaspoon of peanut butter and Twilight on tv  xxxxx


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

misshayley said:


> thanks lewi happy valentines to you as well sweetheart and yeah ur right it does suck being single, tucked up in bed with a cuppa coffee teaspoon of peanut butter and Twilight on tv  xxxxx


Yes, it totally svcks being single, but in some way, I believe that many of us on here, have friendship, that is hard to beat. Sleep well all.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Yes, it totally svcks being single, but in some way, I believe that many of us on here, have friendship, that is hard to beat. Sleep well all.


i definitely have ALOT of goodness / love in my life that im blessed with, so not having a valentines isnt such a biggie! best get to sleep as alarm set for 5am for a run before work


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Struggled this morning to get up and run but I managed it really does set u up for the day!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hellloo.

Twilight... Lol! My most recent purchase at HMV... 

Dont know about anyone else, but im feeling a spring kick in my step.. Feeling great thanks to the weather.. The suns scortching here and theres that spring feel..

Cant wait for a few BBQ weather! x


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

It's an amazing amount of weight you've lost, Hayley. Are you wanting to lose more or are you satisfied with staying where you are now?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks  still want to lose quite a lot 2 stone would be great!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

arrrgghhh realy bored this week of eating the SAME foods! but trying so hard to keep sugar down and within cals and fat diet is boring!

Breakfast mushroom and tomato omelette

Lunch tuna and egg salad

dinner chicken and green veg - broc green beans and sprouts

Snacks varies from - boiled eggs / slices of meat / cottage cheese

Just finding it really tough this week and really want a McDoanlds! but i havent given in altho ive drank LOADS of coffee with sweetener just to get a sweet fix!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

misshayley said:


> arrrgghhh realy bored this week of eating the SAME foods! but trying so hard to keep sugar down and within cals and fat diet is boring!
> 
> Breakfast mushroom and tomato omelette
> 
> ...


Hun, you're not the only one struggling, I am too. It doesn't help that my mother has chosen to stock the cupboards up with crisps, chocolates and sweets or that my gym is slap bang right next to a McDonalds. I know it's easier said than done, but stick at it and think of the final result. I have a feeling I'm going to be giving in before the weeks out. As much as I want to think of the end result I can't help but think how nice something sweet would be, I just know the guilt after would be too painful though.

I went for a curry with the other half last night as my cheat meal and was gutted that I'd put on 1.4lbs this morning so I'm hoping that'll be enough to keep me away from 'bad' foods.

Keep at it and try to put some spices and herbs in with it all. Marinate your chicken too, it helps a lot. If you're struggling for something sweet too then have a little bit of low fat natural yoghurt with a bit of honey or sweetener?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Hun, you're not the only one struggling, I am too. It doesn't help that my mother has chosen to stock the cupboards up with crisps, chocolates and sweets or that my gym is slap bang right next to a McDonalds. I know it's easier said than done, but stick at it and think of the final result. I have a feeling I'm going to be giving in before the weeks out. As much as I want to think of the end result I can't help but think how nice something sweet would be, I just know the guilt after would be too painful though.
> 
> I went for a curry with the other half last night as my cheat meal and was gutted that I'd put on 1.4lbs this morning so I'm hoping that'll be enough to keep me away from 'bad' foods.
> 
> Keep at it and try to put some spices and herbs in with it all. Marinate your chicken too, it helps a lot. If you're struggling for something sweet too then have a little bit of low fat natural yoghurt with a bit of honey or sweetener?


Stop weighing yourself everyday lady its not good for you especially after a cheat meal like i did last week it doesnt fit well!

Im trying to keep to 30g sugar 35g at an absolute max and if i have a banana after my run that takes up half my sugar so doesnt leave alot left for anything else!! so its been splender in my coffee to get that sweet fix .. im hoping it will pass tho .. il have a treat on sunday, done 3 days and another 3 days to go then it will be a little treat on sunday, il have a mcdonalds if thats craving is still there xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Stop weighing yourself everyday lady its not good for you especially after a cheat meal like i did last week it doesnt fit well!
> 
> Im trying to keep to 30g sugar 35g at an absolute max and if i have a banana after my run that takes up half my sugar so doesnt leave alot left for anything else!! so its been splender in my coffee to get that sweet fix .. im hoping it will pass tho .. il have a treat on sunday, done 3 days and another 3 days to go then it will be a little treat on sunday, il have a mcdonalds if thats craving is still there xxx


I know I need to stop doing it. I just can't snap out of the habit. I wake up, nip to the loo and pop on the scales. I guess it's just habit, if it keeps happening I'm going to get my mum to remove the scales from the bathroom. Lol. I need to follow my own advice sometimes!!!

I see what you're saying about the sugar intake. Sometimes it's good to give into a craving especially if it lasts longer than a few days. You've done so well so far, sometimes you need to treat yourself. Understand your boredom with the same food though. If only they were as exciting as chocolate huh?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

im going to the peak district for 4 days tues-fri nx week and then friday night i have my leaving party which will include alot of drink and no doubt eating crap saturday and then sunday i have my family leaving meal so i have a lot to try and cope with so i need to be so strict now to allow for these outings! altho il be away il still run in the mornings to try burn of some of the eating out il be doing xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

misshayley said:


> im going to the peak district for 4 days tues-fri nx week and then friday night i have my leaving party which will include alot of drink and no doubt eating crap saturday and then sunday i have my family leaving meal so i have a lot to try and cope with so i need to be so strict now to allow for these outings! altho il be away il still run in the mornings to try burn of some of the eating out il be doing xxx


You're going about it the right way hun. :thumb: doing better than me thus far. Sounds like a week to look forward to next week though. Lucky you!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

well not to be a c*nt but i went the gym this morn came out and saw burger king and thought f**k it so went and got a super sized whopper meal from bk 

but to balance out the feeling of u now wanting to kill me.........if u want a sweet treat try making some sugar free jelly


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> well not to be a c*nt but i went the gym this morn came out and saw burger king and thought f**k it so went and got a super sized whopper meal from bk
> 
> but to balance out the feeling of u now wanting to kill me.........if u want a sweet treat try making some sugar free jelly


u massive git! i want a banana milkshake and a mcflurry x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

after looking at this i no longer want a mcdonalds banana milkshake!

http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/ukhome/meal_builder.html


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Brunette Barbie said:


> I know I need to stop doing it. I just can't snap out of the habit. I wake up, nip to the loo and pop on the scales. I guess it's just habit, if it keeps happening I'm going to get my mum to remove the scales from the bathroom. Lol. I need to follow my own advice sometimes!!!
> 
> I see what you're saying about the sugar intake. Sometimes it's good to give into a craving especially if it lasts longer than a few days. You've done so well so far, sometimes you need to treat yourself. Understand your boredom with the same food though. If only they were as exciting as chocolate huh?


im the same! obessed with the scales


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

misshayley said:


> arrrgghhh realy bored this week of eating the SAME foods! but trying so hard to keep sugar down and within cals and fat diet is boring!
> 
> Breakfast mushroom and tomato omelette
> 
> ...


you are doing amazing!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> u massive git! i want a banana milkshake and a mcflurry x


errr thats mcdonalds you thicko 

x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> errr thats mcdonalds you thicko
> 
> x


Duuuuuuur I know it is divvy! I was just saying ...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

3 weeks today until the final date ! Need to have a big push!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Duuuuuuur I know it is divvy! I was just saying ...


thats not very nice 

and just to think i was going to be nice to you...................

was going to tell u that u dont need to crave ur banana milkshake and mcflurry anymore because im just having then for you now 

but i did notice there wasnt much meat so i thought id get u 3 double cheese burgers as well.......


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> 3 weeks today until the final date ! Need to have a big poo!


Fixed

I know it's childish but I couldn't resist it.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha funny .. NOT!

Grumpy mood today trying hard not to give in to temptation!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

usernameneeded said:


> well not to be a c*nt but i went the gym this morn came out and saw burger king and thought f**k it so went and got a super sized whopper meal from bk


You on a diet?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I really dont want to spend the rest of my life on a diet , want to get down to a comfortable size and maintain it so I know I need to keep with it now


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Just had to take some of the lads at work out for their dinner and they wanted a mcdonlads! I just had a diet coke..actually going in there and smelling all the grease and fat and made me feel quite sick..mcdonlads craving has now gone...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Just had to take some of the lads at work out for their dinner and they wanted a mcdonlads! I just had a diet coke..actually going in there and smelling all the grease and fat and made me feel quite sick..mcdonlads craving has now gone...


see.............you see how good to you i am , if it wasnt for me having ur cheat for you this morn you would be feeling guilty and bloated now


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> see.............you see how good to you i am , if it wasnt for me having ur cheat for you this morn you would be feeling guilty and bloated now


i got home to my prize for being ukm member of the month and had a shake which seemed to do the job for my milkshake craving, ive never used protein shakes before and they are really filling! i got raspberry ripple flavour, going to whisk up some strawberries with it as well will be supa yummy!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> i got home to my prize for being ukm member of the month and had a shake which seemed to do the job for my milkshake craving, ive never used protein shakes before and they are really filling! i got raspberry ripple flavour, going to whisk up some strawberries with it as well will be supa yummy!


sounds good 

oh and well done being m.o.t.m

x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

How is this even possible I've just weighed myself and I've gain more

Weigh! I've eat super clean all week nothing bad all week and I'm plus +6lb since Sunday! I've made sure my sugar has been low and cals around 1500 carbs low and protein high! I think the thought of eating crap has put weight on me! Really feel like going back to not eating and living on next to nothing seemed to do the job before!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> How is this even possible I've just weighed myself and I've gain more
> 
> Weigh! I've eat super clean all week nothing bad all week and I'm plus +6lb since Sunday! I've made sure my sugar has been low and cals around 1500 carbs low and protein high! I think the thought of eating crap has put weight on me! Really feel like going back to not eating and living on next to nothing seemed to do the job before!


i thought u had the painter in ??? ignore this week ur body will be all over the place !!! dont weigh ur self from now on in this week as it seems to have thrown ur head way of were it need to be

dont go back to eating stupid hay you know and i know its not healthy YOUR DOING THINGS THE RIGHT WAY the body will go up and down its life

there 2 1/2 pound in a liter of fluid , you could have just drank more thers a million reasons .

you could have had more water 2d ,need the toilet,have more blood and bloating ......if you let ur head get to u im going to be so p1ssed at you 

DONT YOU DARE TRY AND LIVE ON FRESH AIR

i will make a trip to you and kick ur @rse


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Kinda gone past the grumpie stage now as I know I've done everything right! Could of trained more but I've worked all week but had runs 4 days this week fasted at 5-30am ! I'm still waiting for my lady time I thought it was coming but it didn't so I recon it's properly that :/ and I'm not weighing myself anymore as it doesn't make me feel good x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Kinda gone past the grumpie stage now as I know I've done everything right! Could of trained more but I've worked all week but had runs 4 days this week fasted at 5-30am ! I'm still waiting for my lady time I thought it was coming but it didn't so I recon it's properly that :/ and I'm not weighing myself anymore as it doesn't make me feel good x


exactly u are doing everything right !!!!!

and everyone can always train more but 4 days of cardio is enough for when working all week

and there u are then put it down to that then if u still havent started im going to guess will get heavier ??

are u clothes still feeling better ??

head up babe , no feeling down .

here have a big hug xxxx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> exactly u are doing everything right !!!!!
> 
> and everyone can always train more but 4 days of cardio is enough for when working all week
> 
> ...


Clothes still feel fine no worries there!

I don't know how these things world and I'm a woman but I normally feel

More bloated and heavier ur always push through it and always crave choc wen it's my time of the month x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Clothes still feel fine no worries there!
> 
> I don't know how these things world and I'm a woman but I normally feel
> 
> More bloated and heavier ur always push through it and always crave choc wen it's my time of the month x


there u go then !

if ur clothes still feel lose and fit right ur nt putting weight on , so ur just getting heavier so u know what its down to .


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> there u go then !
> 
> if ur clothes still feel lose and fit right ur nt putting weight on , so ur just getting heavier so u know what its down to .


Have 2 weeks off the Clen so ready to get back on it tomorrow .. I have to get rid of them before I go so going to take then for the nx 2 weeks along side t3 and caff x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Have 2 weeks off the Clen so ready to get back on it tomorrow .. I have to get rid of them before I go so going to take then for the nx 2 weeks along side t3 and caff x


i guess thats as good a reason as any haha

oh and whats going on in the the porn secretary avi


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Pretty cool pic isn't it pretty arty!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

It's porn secretary. End of.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Pretty cool pic isn't it pretty arty!


yeah ive heard them films called "arty" before


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I wear glasses so it's not porn at all! Just my normal look


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I wear glasses so it's not porn at all! Just my normal look


and.............that is porn 

FACT

and i bet u dont do the glasses pulled down looking up over them look all the time so its not the normal look , oh and if u do please dont mention it ;-)


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

My glasses always covered my eyes :/ which I could have contact but my prescription is too strong so have to wear bloody glasses!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> My glasses always covered my eyes :/ which I could have contact but my prescription is too strong so have to wear bloody glasses!!


Pretty good glasses then if they always cover your eyes. Be a bit pointless if they didn't though?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> My glasses always covered my eyes :/ which I could have contact but my prescription is too strong so have to wear bloody glasses!!


well i still say it looks like ur doing a certain act or getting ready to haha

and still stick by porn secretary so there


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

think glasses are an awsome look


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> think glasses are an awsome look


ha its not a "look" its a bloody pain in the ar$e! x


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> ha its not a "look" its a bloody pain in the ****! x


i wouldnt be so sure... more like an asset


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> i wouldnt be so sure... more like an asset


i would like to have the freedom to pick and choose wen i wanted to wear them and not be blind! i never where them on a night out .. they cover up my face too much! but i do have a couple of pretty awsum glasses for when i do wear them xx


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Some people go out with glasses without lenses, looks stupid if you ask me.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

some guys like a girl with glasses 

also gives the impression there are brains to go with that body :tongue:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

chambers9k said:


> Some people go out with glasses without lenses, looks stupid if you ask me.


Agreed! they deserve to have their eyes poked  x


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Agreed! they deserve to have their eyes poked  x


if you get a picture of you actually poking some poser with glasses with no lenses in ... i will buy you a present :laugh:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> if you get a picture of you actually poking some poser with glasses with no lenses in ... i will buy you a present :laugh:


Deal


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

5k run this morning at 6am go me


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

misshayley said:


> 5k run this morning at 6am go me


fabulous! go you indeed


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

misshayley said:


> i would like to have the freedom to pick and choose wen i wanted to wear them and not be blind! i never where them on a night out .. they cover up my face too much! but i do have a couple of pretty awsum glasses for when i do wear them xx


whats ur prescription if you cant wear contacts?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Back on the Clen again today need to get rid of it!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MissBC said:


> whats ur prescription if you cant wear contacts?


I have to have specially made ones which will last me a year! Hard lenses really didn't get on with them and they could only just get near to my prescription so my vision isn't great! I have a bad stigmatism x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Add Title


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

misshayley said:


> 5k run this morning at 6am go me


Me too but not @ 6am! Lol I'm stuggling to wake up with this darn flu-type thingy. Glad to see you're sticking at it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Me too but not @ 6am! Lol I'm stuggling to wake up with this darn flu-type thingy. Glad to see you're sticking at it


Well done u! I've been out sun mon weds fri sat this week! Not had a chance to go gym as I've been at work all week so had to fit in my running! Shall try and do 5k tomorrow as well xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Well done u! I've been out sun mon weds fri sat this week! Not had a chance to go gym as I've been at work all week so had to fit in my running! Shall try and do 5k tomorrow as well xx


Thank you. I reckon I'm going to opt for a swim tomorrow, it'll be my first swim since having bright red hair so a little reluctant to get it wet since it turns everything red. haha!

Good luck with the run tomorrow too. I reckon the weather will be better for it seeing as I ran in torrential rain :thumb:

At least you're doing something though and have had a good excuse for not gyming it.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Thank you. I reckon I'm going to opt for a swim tomorrow, it'll be my first swim since having bright red hair so a little reluctant to get it wet since it turns everything red. haha!
> 
> Good luck with the run tomorrow too. I reckon the weather will be better for it seeing as I ran in torrential rain :thumb:
> 
> At least you're doing something though and have had a good excuse for not gyming it.


haha if i was swimming behind a woman and there was red in the water id be straight out of there!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> haha if i was swimming behind a woman and there was red in the water id be straight out of there!


Haha that's what I was thinking ! Yuk haha!

Hope U have a good swim maybe wash your hair before u go and keep it up at the top of your head and try not get it too wet xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Haha that's what I was thinking ! Yuk haha!
> 
> Hope U have a good swim maybe wash your hair before u go and keep it up at the top of your head and try not get it too wet xxx


It's either that or wear a swimming cap. Lol. Sexy! Haha!

Considering a run again I reckon.Hope you get on well again today.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Completely writing off the weekend - bad few days..

5k fasted run this morning followed by a shake with soya milk and some eggs!

I'm going to the peak district tomorrow till Friday loads of walking / morning runs so if I do have a few cheat meals il make up for it with training .. Plus going to take ECA to stop y appetite


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

No much progress but this is me today!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Still loads to lose!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking good!! Well done


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

misshayley said:


> Completely writing off the weekend - bad few days..
> 
> 5k fasted run this morning followed by a shake with soya milk and some eggs!
> 
> I'm going to the peak district tomorrow till Friday loads of walking / morning runs *so if I do have a few cheat meals il make up for it with training .. Plus going to take ECA to stop y appetite*


And your taking Clen too?!

Massive huge no no taking drugs to make up for short falls in diet and a lack of will power.

If your having a 'few cheat meals' this is why your cravings are so bad.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> And your taking Clen too?!
> 
> Massive huge no no taking drugs to make up for short falls in diet and a lack of will power.
> 
> If your having a 'few cheat meals' this is why your cravings are so bad.


no il stop the clen and just to the ECA from tomorrow as that really makes me not want to eat so it should help! i was starting my cycles anyway just this trip away is bad timing but il go careful im not an idiot i will listen to my body and not do anything stupid  x


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Still loads to lose!


looking fantastic  well done


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> looking fantastic  well done


I would say better but not fantastic x


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Good progress Hayley. Took 3 clen tabs today for first time was shaking like f00k dont think ill be doing that again lol, you must have a higher tolerance than me


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

keep at it and enjoy it

looking good in the new pics , and just remember how far u have come !!!!

have a good break  x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> keep at it and enjoy it
> 
> looking good in the new pics , and just remember how far u have come !!!!
> 
> have a good break  x


only 2 weeks left now  going to have to take the rest of my clen as i cant take it with me! x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> only 2 weeks left now  going to have to take the rest of my clen as i cant take it with me! x


Any excuse u big drugie


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Any excuse u big drugie


Haha sshhh u I paid good money for them so gotta use them up!x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

you dont need to lie to me babe i know u just want to abuse them haha

nothing to be embarresed about haha


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Still loads to lose!


prob not allowed to say what comes to mind without gettin banned for sexual harassment lol.... so will settle with .... loookin goood! 

:devil2:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

sonnydexter said:


> prob not allowed to say what comes to mind without gettin banned for sexual harassment lol.... so will settle with .... loookin goood!
> 
> :devil2:


Haha thats tame compared to some of the abuse I've had ! But thaaaaabks


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I would say better but not fantastic x


look at your starting pic.... id say fantastic


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Made some excellent progress. Keep it up!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Just a little update - I'm away for a few days in the middle of the peak district , got up early this morning and had a few miles run was gorgeous being out in the middle of nowhere! Altho now I've came down with a horrid cold and feel like absolute deaaaath!! Had a few treats jut enjoying having them and being away and not going too crazy and not feeling guilty about having tea and scones  should be going for a long bike ride tomorrow weather permitting and as long as I feel up to it! It's lovely to be away but can't wait to get back into a routine altho I only have 2 weeks left till I flllllly! Xxx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Had a very busy week and weekend as its been my leaving party so havent been able to diet or train ... so tomorrow is back to normal i have 10 days left before i go traveling so time to get my head down eat clean and train hard for 10 solid days!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Had a very busy week and weekend as its been my leaving party so havent been able to diet or train ... so tomorrow is back to normal i have 10 days left before i go traveling so time to get my head down eat clean and train hard for 10 solid days!


You need to add me on twitter mrs!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

@hayleyloove add me x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Done


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Busy weekend ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey, sorry i haven't got back to you in a while. Progress pics look good although these cheat meals and tea and scones sound worrying! Dont let it slip when you've worked so hard.

The next 10days you need to absolutely smash go out with a bang x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hey, sorry i haven't got back to you in a while. Progress pics look good although these cheat meals and tea and scones sound worrying! Dont let it slip when you've worked so hard.
> 
> The next 10days you need to absolutely smash go out with a bang x


Its been so lovely to be away but glad to be back and back on my normal food having too much freedom with food isn't a good thing! 8 days and counting!xxx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Its been so lovely to be away but glad to be back and back on my normal food having too much freedom with food isn't a good thing! 8 days and counting!xxx


Haha, freedom with food on a diet is mayhem, you're just asking for trouble.

Bet you can't wait, what's the first stop off? x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha, freedom with food on a diet is mayhem, you're just asking for trouble.
> 
> Bet you can't wait, what's the first stop off? x


Yeah ur right with that one I need to kept on the straight and narrow can't handle too much freedom.

I fly to Mumbia first for a few hours then connection flight to Bangkok and have 1month in Thailand then into Bali for 3 weeks then oz x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I'm fcking jealous to fck


It's been a long time coming Iv worked my absolute a$s off for the past 8 Months to pay for it and ATM I'm exhausted but almost there only a week left x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

simmonds87 said:


> A little of track here... Did you sort out all your travelling yourself? or through agencies etc?
> 
> I'm looking for a new direction and some real world under my belt at some point - Just dont know where to begin!
> 
> Have you sorted accomodation etc?


Did it all myself just decided where I wanted to go etc did some research and planned and booked it all myself ! Haven't booked any accommodation as not sure dates of where il be etc so keeping it all pretty open x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Busy weekend ?


V v v busy to beyond the point of exhausting ... Busy week away with work then straight back and had a full on weekend .. Zero time to myself resulting in a day off sick and spend the whole day and night fast a sleep with short breaks to toilet and eat..back at work today still exhausted but tomorrow is my last day shift and then 5 night shifts ..finish Tuesday am and that's me signed off!!


----------



## cwatton89 (Jan 19, 2012)

misshayley said:


> i have big hips and legs, at least 2 stone from there! x


Work hard.. then work harder.

Keep it up. You've done so well!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

cwatton89 said:


> Work hard.. then work harder.
> 
> Keep it up. You've done so well!


This is the plan altho life is about to change massively !


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Well as its my last day shift someone made me a cake .. Only had a small piece but been really good all week and did not want to eat it but only had a tiny piece ! Oh dear!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Getting myself singed up to a gym when I get to oz this no gym business is driving me craaaazy! Altho il still do my outdoor runs


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Think I need abit of a pep talk :/

Do not know whats wrong me with ... I feel like I have all the tools to do an amazing job but the instructions are in a different language !

I have the knowledge to have an amazing body and be super fit but for some reason the fight in me has gone!

The past 2 weeks have been crazy .. Seeing family / meals / been away for a few days and have been working my ass off and have zero time to myself , I have been completely exhausted and haven't had the energy to train .. I even took a day off work to sleep as I was that run down ...

Really want to a good body and to feel healthy and fit again .. I was doing really well but my life and normal routine and has completely out the window and i feel like I'm slipping away and I know I have gained a few lbs which is stressing me out but I keep getting myself into a deeper mess!

I feel like I have a devil and an angel on my shoulders and the devil in me is taking over ATM!

And my whole life is about to change and I don't know what's going to happen .. I've looked up some local gyms for when I move to oz so i can get myself back into some form of routine ! I'm hoping when I'm traveling I won't be to exhausted so will be ableTo keep up my running to the and keep fit!

Sorry for the massive rant but really feel like im losing it ATM .. If anyone has any advice or words of wonder please send them my way  xxxxxx


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Think I need abit of a pep talk :/
> 
> Do not know whats wrong me with ... I feel like I have all the tools to do an amazing job but the instructions are in a different language !
> 
> ...


PULL YOURSELF TOGETHER WOMAN !!!!

haha

u have just over done things, u know what the reason is . its not like ur doing nothing and have given up

you will go through patches were something happens or ur too busy to train

the key is to get the fire back but in the mean time dont let it stress you out , u know what to do and how to do it

if ur body is telling u it needs u to miss work ur that knackered its tired listen to ur body thats the way u will keep on track !

and so what u have gained a few pound u have had a week off and been prob for numerous meals cause ur leaving and been on the ale so if all u have added if a few pounds uhave no worries

ur in holiday mode dont stress as long as u get back to it when its game time

u have to live a little and enjoy life as well

keep in mind how much u have lost not what u have put on

come on smile kiddo  xxx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> PULL YOURSELF TOGETHER WOMAN !!!!
> 
> haha
> 
> ...


I just have this image in my head and want to be beautiful from the outside and be slim / slimmer and I'm just letting myself down .. If I was reading this as an out sider I would give myself some pretty good advise but ATM its not settling in !

Had a big meal today with friends and pudding and just felt like I wanted to carryin on eating crap , kinda once u start u can't stop, I'm an all or nothin girl! And then started giving myself a hard time for being weak and decided I wasn't going to eat and just thought no more food but that's the old me talking and I know starving myself as punishment is NOT the answer! So I know I can't do that! Xxxx


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I just have this image in my head and want to be beautiful from the outside and be slim / slimmer and I'm just letting myself down .. If I was reading this as an out sider I would give myself some pretty good advise but ATM its not settling in !
> 
> Had a big meal today with friends and pudding and just felt like I wanted to carryin on eating crap , kinda once u start u can't stop, I'm an all or nothin girl! And then started giving myself a hard time for being weak and decided I wasn't going to eat and just thought no more food but that's the old me talking and I know starving myself as punishment is NOT the answer! So I know I can't do that! Xxxx


well the beauty comes from within u could ave an amazing body but if u dont belive in urself it isnt worth sh1t

yeah u might not be a size 8 for going away but ur not a size 18 either !!!

and exactly you could give out some advice if it was someone else so you know what to do !, but maybe use that idea with a spin to it when ur feeling in a weird mood or not 100% write the plan out for "that person" who needs help ............. tell "them" what they need to eat and what to do and give them realistic meals they can eat and training they can do ..........then make sure "they" stick to it

and u look at the dark side of everything yeah u had a big meal....and wanted to keep on eating BUT did you??? NO u didnt BECAUSE YOUR IN CONTROL your eating like a "normal person" and not someone who has an eating disorder and needs to feel guilty or wants to make themselves sick so they dont feel guilty

see u manage things that u dont realise ur doing BECAUSE ITS COMING 2ND NATURE TO YOU NOW !!!!!

dont make me come and kick ur ass 

and u best be happy

no being a mizzo

xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> well the beauty comes from within u could ave an amazing body but if u dont belive in urself it isnt worth sh1t
> 
> yeah u might not be a size 8 for going away but ur not a size 18 either !!!
> 
> ...


I was doing really well, fitness was spot on, diet was good but with not having access to my gym as relaying on 5am runs things have really slipped!

Ive been thinking a lot lately on comfort eating and where it comes from and what I'm missing out on in life which is leading me to eat to try fill myself up, cover an empty hole..I really need to get to the root of where it comes from so I can fix myself once and for all and finally eat like a Normal person..only eat when i need to and not for the sake of it! Thing is tho my life has been fine, nothing major bad has happened to lead me to binge / over eat but I know there is something deep down I need to cure and i want to control it x x x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I was doing really well, fitness was spot on, diet was good but with not having access to my gym as relaying on 5am runs things have really slipped!
> 
> Ive been thinking a lot lately on comfort eating and where it comes from and what I'm missing out on in life which is leading me to eat to try fill myself up, cover an empty hole..I really need to get to the root of where it comes from so I can fix myself once and for all and finally eat like a Normal person..only eat when i need to and not for the sake of it! Thing is tho my life has been fine, nothing major bad has happened to lead me to binge / over eat but I know there is something deep down I need to cure and i want to control it x x x


ARE doing really well

so you havent been the gym because u were getting ready to go away, not because ur lazy

and as long as you know u can control it and that u dont need to just eat and eat

just dont make food the enemy, ok !

xx


----------

